# KoC's Ultimate Unit Game #12 (More Combat!)



## KingOfCheese

Welcome to KoC's Ultimate Unit game #12 (More Combat!).

This game is purely close combat.

The rules for the UU games changes each time, so be sure to read the details below!

You must think of a unit that you wish to use.
It can be from any part of any current codex you want.

The only restriction is that you can NOT take vehicles, and you can NOT take any named characters.

Note that Walkers ARE allowed though, so you are free to take a Dreadnought if you want to.

You have 200 points to spend on the unit.

No reserves, deep strike, or outflank.

No terrain.

Send the details of the unit to me via PM, and you will be entered into the tournament.
Thats it. Its that simple. 

Players will be randomly paired, and play in a knockout-style tournament until there is 1 person left.
The method of battle i will be using is as followed...

_Turn 1
Units are placed in base to base contact.
Neither unit counts as charging.
Winner progresses, loser is eliminated._

THERE ARE NO MOVEMENT OR SHOOTING PHASES!!!
If you have an ability or power that triggers in the movement or shooting phase, you miss out.
If it triggers at the start of the turn then it is acceptable.

All shooting and combat will be rolled by me with dice.

There will be a limit of 64 players for the game, so get in quick!

Players making the top 8 will take a share in the 115 rep up for grabs.
5th-8th will earn +10 rep
3rd and 4th will earn +15 rep
2nd will earn +20 rep
1st will earn +25 rep

As well as that, they will be entered into the Hall of Fame!
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=83888

And on top of all of this, the winner will be granted a shiny new medal!








*Medallion of the Chosen*

Good luck everyone! :victory:


----------



## Doelago

Will have to come up with some really nasty idea for this one...


----------



## High_Seraph

Entered and waiting to lose again.


----------



## KingOfCheese

High_Seraph said:


> Entered and waiting to lose again.


Just noticed that you haven't actually made the top 8 yet. 


I think Winterous has been the most unlucky player in the UU Games.
He has entered every single game, has taken really effective choices, but has never made the top 8.
The dice gods seem to hate him for some reason.


----------



## Orochi

HAAA!

Mines a laugh, but could do well.


----------



## ItsPug

Entered, here's hoping I do better than last time...


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Well. When I come up with an entry I shall PM it to you.


----------



## Hero of Coffee

Can we put an HQ choice in an unit? Or does it all have to be from a single army list entry?


----------



## Hurricane

Ah I have a great choice in my mind. Have to go on points from memory though as I don't have my codex with me, but I think I know it well enough by now.


----------



## ckcrawford

I'm in. Vengeance is mine.


----------



## Sabet

Will PM mine once i get the codex back in my hands again. Don't play this army so don't know the values.


----------



## High_Seraph

KingOfCheese said:


> Just noticed that you haven't actually made the top 8 yet.
> 
> 
> I think Winterous has been the most unlucky player in the UU Games.
> He has entered every single game, has taken really effective choices, but has never made the top 8.
> The dice gods seem to hate him for some reason.


Yeah those bastards hate us. I just hope to at least tie what the Deathwing brought.


----------



## Dawnstar

PM sent

Should be interesting to see how I go


----------



## SlamHammer

Hero of Coffee said:


> Can we put an HQ choice in an unit? Or does it all have to be from a single army list entry?


I am interested in this as well!


----------



## KingOfCheese

Like all UU games, there is a 1 Kill Point limit.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

hmmmm...combat edition...yeah I'll do it.
firstly I need to find a unit that is unbeatible in close combat...somehow.

This should be interesting.

Edit: PM sent, I'm doing a BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD on this one. :biggrin:


----------



## Grokfog

PM sent! Hopefully i won't go out in the first round again. Guess it depends when i get drawn against Marxalvia!


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

Why on earth would you allow walkers? Now all people have to do is take one and fully ignore many, many CC units... Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

EDIT: Is it still beneficial to go under the points limit? Say if I have a 120 point unit and my enemy has a 200 point unit, and I take 3 of his 4 wounds and he kills me, I would win?


----------



## Ultra111

PM sent, good luck to my fellow heretics.


----------



## KingOfCheese

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Why on earth would you allow walkers? Now all people have to do is take one and fully ignore many, many CC units... Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


You seem to forget that just about everyone will take something to deal with Walkers.



MetalHandkerchief said:


> Is it still beneficial to go under the points limit? Say if I have a 120 point unit and my enemy has a 200 point unit, and I take 3 of his 4 wounds and he kills me, I would win?


Last man standing progresses.


----------



## eyescrossed

I'm thinking Assault Termies will be pretty popular.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

KingOfCheese said:


> You seem to forget that just about everyone will take something to deal with Walkers.


Yeah sure, but what about all those awesome CC units that can't? Grotesques, Wracks, Kroot, Striking Scorpions, Banshees, Genestealers (though they can, with an abysmal success chance), Raveners, Hormagaunts etc etc etc.

Dozens of units are obsolete for this game so people can bring 2-3 different types of Dreadnoughts.

IMO it seems every game a single spanner has been thrown in the cogs to bleed the colours out of the potential diversity in the game.


----------



## KingOfCheese

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Yeah sure, but what about all those awesome CC units that can't? Grotesques, Wracks, Kroot, Striking Scorpions, Banshees, Genestealers (though they can, with an abysmal success chance), Raveners, Hormagaunts etc etc etc.
> 
> Dozens of units are obsolete for this game so people can bring 2-3 different types of Dreadnoughts.
> 
> IMO it seems every game a single spanner has been thrown in the cogs to bleed the colours out of the potential diversity in the game.


So you don't want to take a unit because there is a small possibility that it might face a walker?
Even though walkers will be killed by 90% of the other units?

The whole reason is to create rock-paper-scissors matchups, and make people consider multiple possibilities.

There has already been a combat edition before, this one has walkers added to the mix.
If you don't like it, you can always wait till Game #13.


----------



## High_Seraph

By the way king how have my choices in the games been so far? Yes I have to stick to the Dark Angel codex for the fun of it.


----------



## Ultra111

eyescrossed said:


> I'm thinking Assault Termies will be pretty popular.


I was thinking the same thing, but I think my entry should be able to hold its own against them.


----------



## Orochi

You picked Azzy by any chance?  I can't remember his points value mind.


----------



## High_Seraph

Nah he's more than two hundred. So is the Deathwing and a lot of other things that could put a hurting on stuff but be over 200 points. But ignore this post for the sheer tiredness at the moment couldn't sleep last night.


----------



## Biellann

I have an idea for an unexpected unit... but I also want to win. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Biellann said:


> I have an idea for an unexpected unit... but I also want to win. Decisions, decisions.


Fire Warriors?
Lootas?
Broadside?
:laugh:


----------



## Grokfog

I wouldn't be surprised to see a couple of GK Brotherhood Champions in this game, alongside a fair few TH/SS terminators, and of course Aromoro's Ubiquitous BloodCrushers.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Grokfog said:


> I wouldn't be surprised to see a couple of GK Brotherhood Champions in this game, alongside a fair few TH/SS terminators, and of course Aromoro's Ubiquitous BloodCrushers.


Heh, i always put him down for Bloodcrushers before i even get his PM. :laugh:


----------



## Orochi

I did actually consider taking the Avatar. Being able to hit everything on a 3+ is pretty handy. However, GK will shit over any daemon in this Game.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Not really. Apart from re rolls to hit there is not much benefit. Well the Avatar is retarded for being able to be force weaponed. On normal daemons it requires a failing of LD 10.

Also @ high seraph: I like the idea of restricting oneself to one particular codex so after this contest I shall only choose units from the Black Templars codex. Just for laughs.


----------



## Grokfog

KingOfCheese said:


> Heh, i always put him down for Bloodcrushers before i even get his PM. :laugh:


To be fair, the unit has done well each time its been entered!

*EDIT* Would i get a handicap bonus if i take spawn?


----------



## the Autarch

pm sent, probably not gonna do great but at least i'll probably be going first


----------



## High_Seraph

@Stephen_Newman it's just that's the army I play so I love seeing how it stacks up to other armies besides the ones my friends use. That and I love the fluff for 'em.


----------



## marxalvia

I will join.


----------



## Boc

Well this will be the first I've entered... should be interesting to say the least


----------



## TRU3 CHAOS

Guys... let me help out. If you guys spend all your points on ranged weapons you might win....


----------



## High_Seraph

:goodpost: yeah that's the way.


----------



## Grokfog

marxalvia said:


> I will join.


Oh bugger. Thats me out then :s


----------



## jfvz

pm sent
I only use units from the armies i collect, because my fav units are in those but mostly they are the only armies i know :biggrin:


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Right. My unit is strictly for laughs (I have limited myself to the DA codex).

Doelago, I am sure you would approve of my choice :wink:


----------



## Serpion5

A lot of discussion on difficult choices here. 

I`m not worried. My many many wounds will ensure my victory! :wild:


----------



## Dawnstar

Serpion5 said:


> A lot of discussion on difficult choices here.
> 
> I`m not worried. My many many wounds will ensure my victory! :wild:


Orks?

If so, my many number of attacks says otherwise :laugh:


----------



## KingOfCheese

KoC's Ultimate Unit Game #12 - Player List
Players list... so far...

====================
High_Seraph
Orochi
Serpion5
Dawnstar
jesse
ItsPug
Mossy Toes
wwwZugZugorc
----------
aboytervigon
Killystar Gul Dakka
mynameisgrax
ckcrawford
Hurricane
Karak The Unfaithful
Grokfog
MetalHandkerchief
----------
Ultra111
Stephen_Newman
eyescrossed
Aramoro
ChaosRedCorsairLord
Samules
troybuckle
SlamHammer
----------
the Autarch
marxalvia
Caxton
Boc
Hero of Coffee
TRU3 CHAOS
jfvz
Cypher871
----------
Biellann
spanner94ezekiel
====================

34/64 spots filled.
30 spots remaining.


----------



## Serpion5

Dawnstar said:


> Orks?
> 
> If so, my many number of attacks says otherwise :laugh:


Not orks.  

And unless those attacks are power weapon, then I laugh at you! :taunt:


----------



## VicGin

I'm in!
Entry Sent


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

Any popular choices KoC?


----------



## High_Seraph

Serpion five brought necrons! I hope being the first to enter will give me some luck in this game.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

^^ Well duhhhh....

My unit is purely for jokes because I'm trying to prove a personal point.


----------



## mynameisgrax

My unit isn't exactly optimal, but I wanted to have something a bit fun, that I've never used before.


----------



## Nvvyn

Yes, my unit is definetly sub-optimal as well. I was limited on only knowing 1 codex. Should be pretty killy but prob wont survive much.


----------



## wwwZugZugorc

I wanted to use the all around nice guy Kharn but he dies way to easy to hidden powerfists etc.


----------



## aboytervigon

Crouching tiger hidden powerfist.


----------



## High_Seraph

Except our good King of Cheese said no named characters.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

^^ :goodpost:

Damn ninja power fists...


----------



## High_Seraph

I know always sneeking up to bash your head in!


----------



## Zodd

PM sent.


----------



## SGMAlice

I'm in.

Considered using Kommando's but only one PK put me off them.

SGMAlice


----------



## Spacedcadet

In. Went for the predictable cuz too lazy to look up the other codexeseses!!!


----------



## lokis222

PM sent :victory:


----------



## KingOfCheese

Players list... so far...

====================
High_Seraph
Orochi
Serpion5
Dawnstar
jesse
ItsPug
Mossy Toes
wwwZugZugorc
----------
aboytervigon
Killystar Gul Dakka
mynameisgrax
ckcrawford
Hurricane
Karak The Unfaithful
Grokfog
MetalHandkerchief
----------
Ultra111
Stephen_Newman
eyescrossed
Aramoro
ChaosRedCorsairLord
Samules
troybuckle
SlamHammer
----------
the Autarch
marxalvia
Caxton
Boc
Hero of Coffee
TRU3 CHAOS
jfvz
Cypher871
----------
Biellann
spanner94ezekiel
Skreining
Spacedcadet
Jack Mac
VicGin
kelmar40k
Nvvyn
----------
johnmassive
Cocacoala
Zodd
SGMAlice
lokis222
njfed
*
*
----------
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
----------
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
====================

46/64 spots filled.
18 spots remaining.


----------



## Flash

PM sent. Under 200 points, but a cheeky unit I hope.


----------



## Serpion5

A few people seem to have assumed I am using a necron unit... 

I wonder why...? :scratchhead:


----------



## Winterous

Phoo, I'm a bit late to the party!
Fashionably late...


----------



## Rathios1337

Muhahahahaha, I will win this one (as long as I keep my lucky streak:wink


----------



## Karnax

Hmm. Should I choose my serious choice or the space pope?


----------



## lokis222

Wow, this game doesn't start for 28 days and it is almost full already. ;;


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

Karnax said:


> Hmm. Should I choose my serious choice or the space pope?


Named characters aren't allowed. Plus, Space Pope is too OP :laugh:


----------



## KingOfCheese

Players list... so far...

====================
High_Seraph
Orochi
Serpion5
Dawnstar
jesse
ItsPug
Mossy Toes
wwwZugZugorc
----------
aboytervigon
Killystar Gul Dakka
mynameisgrax
ckcrawford
Hurricane
Karak The Unfaithful
Grokfog
MetalHandkerchief
----------
Ultra111
Stephen_Newman
eyescrossed
Aramoro
ChaosRedCorsairLord
Samules
troybuckle
SlamHammer
----------
the Autarch
marxalvia
Caxton
Boc
Hero of Coffee
TRU3 CHAOS
jfvz
Cypher871
----------
Biellann
spanner94ezekiel
Skreining
Spacedcadet
Jack Mac
VicGin
kelmar40k
Nvvyn
----------
johnmassive
Cocacoala
Zodd
SGMAlice
lokis222
njfed
Some Call Me... TIM
Cowlicker16
----------
MidnightSun
Rathios1337
Flash
Winterous
JelloSea
AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
Karnax
The Meddler
----------
Drannith
arumichic
ckcrawford
Sausage
*
*
*
*
====================

60/64 spots filled.
Only 4 spots remaining!

(Wow, the UU games are becoming epicly popular! Only a couple of days and we basically have the 64 entries! :shock


----------



## Azkaellon

I have no clue what to do but sure im in.

Edit:now i read the rules this should be fun, and highly annoying to people with what im cooking up


----------



## Cowlicker16

They all fill up now cause no-one wants anybody to have to face the dreaded Makari again!


----------



## Nvvyn

Are you pairing in order of the people that joined? My Buddy,kelmar40k and I joined at the same time  Didn't think about the pairings. Feel free to move one of us on the list so we don't have to face each other round 1. hehe


----------



## ckcrawford

I'm on the list twice. I think you added me again when I changed my unit entry.


----------



## High_Seraph

Ck shhhhh that just means you have two chances to win! or you could give one to me or winterous.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

I keep changing my damn mind!

I shall submit my final entry and start using BT.


----------



## Takizuchi

Well i sent mine in, (if there's room) i think im going to be having some fun at my own expense with this one. XD


----------



## Flash

This is my first UU game. How long does it normally take to complete?


----------



## Stephen_Newman

could take all month.


----------



## lokis222

longer maybe. this is the sign up for the july game.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Will have it completed before the end of June.



If anyone else wants to join in, there is ONE SPOT LEFT!
Its a race to see who can join. 

(Or alternatively, i could add an uber Makari)


----------



## High_Seraph

No no no makari. That guy is to crazy!


----------



## KingOfCheese

High_Seraph said:


> No no no makari. That guy is to crazy!


Im thinking guardsmen stats, haywire grenades, choppa and slugga, and a* re-rollable* 2++ save.

If i don't get the 64th entry within the next hour, then Makari is in.


----------



## ckcrawford

Can you give Jezlad my first entry of the Slaanesh Greater Daemon? There... done. Pwn nubes Jezlad.

Your lists rape us KOC


----------



## KingOfCheese

KoC's Ultimate Unit Game #12 - Player List

====================

High_Seraph
Dark Angels Dreadnought
- Extra Armour
- Venerable

----------

Orochi
Archon
-Soul trap
-Huskblade
-Shadowfield
-Combat Drugs
-Ghostplate Armour
-Haywire grenades
-Djin Blade
-Agoniser

----------

Serpion5
Trygon

----------

Dawnstar
10 Hekatrix Bloodbrides
- 2 Razorflails
- Haywire Grenades
- Syren w Agoniser

----------

jesse
Wolf Lord
- TH/SS
- Saga of the Bear

----------

ItsPug
Librarian Dreadnought
- Might of Heroes
- Unleash Rage

----------

Mossy Toes
Daemon Prince (CSM)
- Mark of Nurgle
- Warptime

----------

wwwZugZugorc
4 Nobz
- Big Choppa + Cybork
- Power Klaw + Cybork + Banner
- Power Klaw + Cybork
- Painboy + Cybork

----------

aboytervigon
2 Pentient Engines

----------

Killystar Gul Dakka
27 Slugga Boyz
- Nob w Power Klaw

----------

mynameisgrax
Deff Dread
- 2 extra CCW's
- Grot Riggers
- Armour Plates

----------

ckcrawford
26 Slugga Boyz
- Nob w Power Klaw and Bosspole

----------

Hurricane
7 Purifiers
- 4 Halberds
- 3 Hammers

----------

Karak The Unfaithful
5 Bloodcrushers

----------

Grokfog
Archon
- Splinter Pistol
- Electrocorrosive Whip
- Haywire Grenades
- Shadow Field
- Lhamaean
- 2 Sslyth

----------

MetalHandkerchief
13 Wyches
- 2 Hydra Gauntlets
- Heywire Grenades
- Hekatrix w Power Weapon

----------

Ultra111
27 Slugga Boyz
- Nob w Power Klaw

----------

Stephen_Newman
Marshall
- TH/SS
- Artificer armour
- Adamantium Mantle
- Bionics
- Terminator Honours

----------

eyescrossed
6 Fiends of Slaanesh
- Unholy Might

----------

Aramoro
4 Bloodcrushers
- Icon
- Instrument
- Fury

----------

ChaosRedCorsairLord
7 Purifiers
- 5 Halberds
- 1 Hammers
- 1 MC Hammer
- Digital Weapons

----------

Samules
5 Nobz
- PK + BP
- PK + EA
- PK
- Banner
- Choppa

----------

troybuckle
11 Genestealers
- Broodlord

----------

SlamHammer
Daemon Prince (Daemons)
- Iron Hide
- Unholy Might
- Mark of Nurgle
- Noxious Touch
- Boon of Mutation

----------

the Autarch
14 Genestealers

----------

marxalvia
26 Slugga Boyz
- Nob w Power Klaw and Bosspole

----------

Caxton
7 Warlocks
- Embolden
- Enhance

----------

Boc
4 Chaos Terminators
- Champ w LC's
- LC's
- Chainfist
- Chainfist
- Icon of Slaanesh

----------

Hero of Coffee
12 Grey Knight Henchmen
- 10 Death Cult Assassins
- Banisher w Eviscerator
- Warrior Acolyte w Meltabombs and Power Armour

----------

TRU3 CHAOS
2 Thunderwolf Calvary
- 2 Storm Shields

----------

jfvz
9 Genestealers
- Toxin Sacs
- Broodlord

----------

Cypher871
Trygon

----------

Biellann
9 Sisters Repentia
- Mistress

----------

spanner94ezekiel
Dark Angels Techmarine
- 4 Servitors w servo arm
- Servo Harness

----------

Skreining
12 Grey Knight Henchmen
- 11 Death Cult Assassins
- Banisher w Eviscerator

----------

Spacedcadet
5 Assault Terminators
- 2 TH/SS
- 3 LC's

----------

Jack Mac
15 Wyches
- Haywire Grenades
- Shardnet + Impaler
- Razorflails

----------

VicGin
Furioso Dreadnought
- Librarian
- Might of Heroes
- Unleash Rage
- Extra Armour

----------

kelmar40k
5 Assault Terminators
- 3 TH/SS
- 2 LC's

----------

Nvvyn
4 CSM Terminators
- Mark of Khorne
- 3 pairs of LC's
- Chainfist

----------

johnmassive
Wraithlord
- Wraithsword

----------

Cocacoala
Daemon Prince (CSM)
- Mark of Tzeentch
- Warptime
- Gift of Chaos

----------

Zodd
Furioso Dreadnought
- Librarian
- Might of Heroes
- Sanguine Sword

----------

SGMAlice
Warboss
- Mega Armour
- Cybork Body
- Attack Squig

----------

lokis222
Furioso Dreadnought
- Librarian
- Might of Heroes
- Unleash Rage
- Extra Armour

----------

njfed
26 Slugga Boyz
- Nob w Power Klaw and Bosspole

----------

Some Call Me... TIM
12 Grey Knight Henchmen
- 11 Death Cult Assassins
- Warrior w Powerfist

----------

Cowlicker16
Defiler
- 2 extra CCW's

----------

MidnightSun
Daemon Prince (Daemons)
- Iron Hide
- Unholy Might
- Mark of Nurgle
- Noxious Touch
- Instrument of Chaos
- Aura of Decay

----------

Rathios1337
11 Grey Knight Henchmen
- 7 Crusaders
- 2 Death Cult Assassins
- 2 Banishers w Eviscerators

----------

Flash
12 Henchmen
- 6 Death Cult Assassins
- 2 Banishers w Eviscerators
- 3 Crusaders
- 1 Warrior

----------

Winterous
12 Grey Knight Henchmen
- 10 Death Cult Assassins
- Warrior w Melta Bombs & Power Armour
- Banisher w Eviscerator

----------

JelloSea
6 Purifiers
- 4 Falchions
- Daemonhammer
- Warding Staff

----------

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
6 Fiends of Slaanesh
- Unholy Might

----------

Karnax
Blood Angels Librarian
-Termnator armour
-Storm Shield
-Force Weapon
-Psychic Hood
-Might of Heroes
-Sanguine Sword

----------

The Meddler
Furioso Dreadnought
- Librarian
- Sanguine sword
- Might of heroes

----------

Drannith
3 Killa Kanz
- 3 Grot Riggers
- 3 Armour Plates

----------

arumichic
Furioso Dreadnought
- Blood Claws
- Extra Armour

----------

Doelago
5 TH/SS Termies

----------

Bleeze
Talos
- Extra CCW
- Ichor Injector

----------

Sausage
10 Hekatrix Bloodbrides
- 2 Shardnet and Impaler
- Haywire Grenades
- Syren w Agoniser

----------

Takizuchi
4 Ogryns
- 1 Bone 'ead

----------

Evil beaver2
5 Tyranid Warriors
- Dual Boneswords
- Scything Talons

----------

Andevard
Keeper of Secrets

----------


----------



## Takizuchi

$40 says i get creamed the first round :laugh: Also im surprised no one took any death company squads.

Also im for some reason expecting a Inquisition squad to get to the finals.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Round 1

====================

Cowlicker16
Defiler
- 2 extra CCW's

vs

Boc
4 Chaos Terminators
- Champ w LC's
- LC's
- Chainfist
- Chainfist
- Icon of Slaanesh

----------

Samules
5 Nobz
- PK + BP
- PK + EA
- PK
- Banner
- Choppa

vs

The Meddler
Furioso Dreadnought
- Librarian
- Sanguine sword
- Might of heroes

----------

aboytervigon
2 Pentient Engines

vs

MetalHandkerchief
13 Wyches
- 2 Hydra Gauntlets
- Heywire Grenades
- Hekatrix w Power Weapon

----------

the Autarch
14 Genestealers

vs

Doelago
5 TH/SS Termies

----------

Stephen_Newman
Marshall
- TH/SS
- Artificer armour
- Adamantium Mantle
- Bionics
- Terminator Honours

vs

Evil beaver2
5 Tyranid Warriors
- Dual Boneswords
- Scything Talons

----------

jesse
Wolf Lord
- TH/SS
- Saga of the Bear

vs

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
6 Fiends of Slaanesh
- Unholy Might

----------

Spacedcadet
5 Assault Terminators
- 2 TH/SS
- 3 LC's

vs

Flash
12 Henchmen
- 6 Death Cult Assassins
- 2 Banishers w Eviscerators
- 3 Crusaders
- 1 Warrior

----------

TRU3 CHAOS
2 Thunderwolf Calvary
- 2 Storm Shields

vs

johnmassive
Wraithlord
- Wraithsword

----------

Hero of Coffee
12 Grey Knight Henchmen
- 10 Death Cult Assassins
- Banisher w Eviscerator
- Warrior Acolyte w Meltabombs and Power Armour

vs

Takizuchi
4 Ogryns
- 1 Bone 'ead

----------

SGMAlice
Warboss
- Mega Armour
- Cybork Body
- Attack Squig

vs

Karnax
Blood Angels Librarian
-Termnator armour
-Storm Shield
-Force Weapon
-Psychic Hood
-Might of Heroes
-Sanguine Sword

----------

Biellann
9 Sisters Repentia
- Mistress

vs

Mossy Toes
Daemon Prince (CSM)
- Mark of Nurgle
- Warptime

----------

marxalvia
26 Slugga Boyz
- Nob w Power Klaw and Bosspole

vs

Serpion5
Trygon

----------

njfed
26 Slugga Boyz
- Nob w Power Klaw and Bosspole

vs

Bleeze
Talos
- Extra CCW
- Ichor Injector

----------

kelmar40k
5 Assault Terminators
- 3 TH/SS
- 2 LC's

vs

wwwZugZugorc
4 Nobz
- Big Choppa + Cybork
- Power Klaw + Cybork + Banner
- Power Klaw + Cybork
- Painboy + Cybork

----------

Zodd
Furioso Dreadnought
- Librarian
- Might of Heroes
- Sanguine Sword

vs

Ultra111
27 Slugga Boyz
- Nob w Power Klaw

----------

SlamHammer
Daemon Prince (Daemons)
- Iron Hide
- Unholy Might
- Mark of Nurgle
- Noxious Touch
- Boon of Mutation

vs

Winterous
12 Grey Knight Henchmen
- 10 Death Cult Assassins
- Warrior w Melta Bombs & Power Armour
- Banisher w Eviscerator

----------

spanner94ezekiel
Dark Angels Techmarine
- 4 Servitors w servo arm
- Servo Harness

vs

eyescrossed
6 Fiends of Slaanesh
- Unholy Might

----------

MidnightSun
Daemon Prince (Daemons)
- Iron Hide
- Unholy Might
- Mark of Nurgle
- Noxious Touch
- Instrument of Chaos
- Aura of Decay

vs

ChaosRedCorsairLord
7 Purifiers
- 5 Halberds
- 1 Hammers
- 1 MC Hammer
- Digital Weapons

----------

VicGin
Furioso Dreadnought
- Librarian
- Might of Heroes
- Unleash Rage
- Extra Armour

vs

mynameisgrax
Deff Dread
- 2 extra CCW's
- Grot Riggers
- Armour Plates

----------

Jack Mac
15 Wyches
- Haywire Grenades
- Shardnet + Impaler
- Razorflails

vs

Andevard
Keeper of Secrets

----------

arumichic
Furioso Dreadnought
- Blood Claws
- Extra Armour

vs

ItsPug
Librarian Dreadnought
- Might of Heroes
- Unleash Rage

----------

Orochi
Archon
-Soul trap
-Huskblade
-Shadowfield
-Combat Drugs
-Ghostplate Armour
-Haywire grenades
-Djin Blade
-Agoniser

vs

Cocacoala
Daemon Prince (CSM)
- Mark of Tzeentch
- Warptime
- Gift of Chaos

----------

troybuckle
11 Genestealers
- Broodlord

vs

Rathios1337
11 Grey Knight Henchmen
- 7 Crusaders
- 2 Death Cult Assassins
- 2 Banishers w Eviscerators

----------

High_Seraph
Dark Angels Dreadnought
- Extra Armour
- Venerable

vs

lokis222
Furioso Dreadnought
- Librarian
- Might of Heroes
- Unleash Rage
- Extra Armour

----------

Dawnstar
10 Hekatrix Bloodbrides
- 2 Razorflails
- Haywire Grenades
- Syren w Agoniser

vs

Some Call Me... TIM
12 Grey Knight Henchmen
- 11 Death Cult Assassins
- Warrior w Powerfist

----------

jfvz
9 Genestealers
- Toxin Sacs
- Broodlord

vs

Aramoro
4 Bloodcrushers
- Icon
- Instrument
- Fury

----------

Drannith
3 Killa Kanz
- 3 Grot Riggers
- 3 Armour Plates

vs

Caxton
7 Warlocks
- Embolden
- Enhance

----------

Nvvyn
4 CSM Terminators
- Mark of Khorne
- 3 pairs of LC's
- Chainfist

vs

JelloSea
6 Purifiers
- 4 Falchions
- Daemonhammer
- Warding Staff

----------

Karak The Unfaithful
5 Bloodcrushers

vs

Hurricane
7 Purifiers
- 4 Halberds
- 3 Hammers

----------

Skreining
12 Grey Knight Henchmen
- 11 Death Cult Assassins
- Banisher w Eviscerator

vs

Killystar Gul Dakka
27 Slugga Boyz
- Nob w Power Klaw

----------

Sausage
10 Hekatrix Bloodbrides
- 2 Shardnet and Impaler
- Haywire Grenades
- Syren w Agoniser

vs

Grokfog
Archon
- Splinter Pistol
- Electrocorrosive Whip
- Haywire Grenades
- Shadow Field
- Lhamaean
- 2 Sslyth

----------

Cypher871
Trygon

vs

ckcrawford
26 Slugga Boyz
- Nob w Power Klaw and Bosspole

====================


Good luck everyone.


----------



## Winterous

Hero of Coffee
12 Grey Knight Henchmen
- 10 Death Cult Assassins
- Banisher w Eviscerator
- Warrior Acolyte w Meltabombs and Power Armour

CHOSE EXACTLY THE SAME AS ME xD
3 other people than me had the same idea, one took Crusaders primarily, which was pretty dumb in my opinion.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Winterous said:


> Hero of Coffee
> 12 Grey Knight Henchmen
> - 10 Death Cult Assassins
> - Banisher w Eviscerator
> - Warrior Acolyte w Meltabombs and Power Armour
> 
> CHOSE EXACTLY THE SAME AS ME xD


Now Hero of Coffee is probably thinking _"Oh crap, i have the same unit as that Winterous guy who has failed at every UU game. Im screwed!"_
:laugh:


----------



## KingOfCheese

Ok guys, i am going to be offline for a couple of days.

When i get back, i might have Round 1 completed.
If your lucky. :wink:

See you guys then.


----------



## Hero of Coffee

Winterous said:


> Hero of Coffee
> 12 Grey Knight Henchmen
> - 10 Death Cult Assassins
> - Banisher w Eviscerator
> - Warrior Acolyte w Meltabombs and Power Armour
> 
> CHOSE EXACTLY THE SAME AS ME xD
> 3 other people than me had the same idea, one took Crusaders primarily, which was pretty dumb in my opinion.


It's a tight little group, imo. You even drew a daemon first round to make extra good use of that Banisher.


----------



## Hero of Coffee

I was also toying with something like

JelloSea
6 Purifiers
- 4 Falchions
- Daemonhammer
- Warding Staff


----------



## Doelago

KingOfCheese said:


> Round 1
> 
> 
> the Autarch
> 14 Genestealers
> 
> vs
> 
> Doelago
> 5 TH/SS Termies


Jesus fuck how I hate Genestealers!! Coming to ruin my day where ever the fuck I am. :ireful2:

(Got wiped out early in a game of Space Hulk yesterday)


----------



## arumichic

*crosses fingers*
Hope this second game goes better for me.
*prays to the dice gods*

P.S. Doelago, my nid player friend says the genestealers are boned...but that also depends on rolls.


----------



## Biellann

KingOfCheese said:


> Biellann
> 9 Sisters Repentia
> - Mistress
> 
> vs
> 
> Mossy Toes
> Daemon Prince (CSM)
> - Mark of Nurgle
> - Warptime


This is going to hurt :ireful2:

Minimum of 3 turns for him to kill me... lets hope I get lucky.


----------



## TRU3 CHAOS

You forgot my wolf claws dude. My wolves wont do much without those....


----------



## Takizuchi

KingOfCheese said:


> Now Hero of Coffee is probably thinking _"Oh crap, i have the same unit as that Winterous guy who has failed at every UU game. Im screwed!"_
> :laugh:



And if my four lowly Ogryns beat him, then that might give some validation to that theory. :laugh:. Anyways, Good luck Hero and see you on the battlefield


----------



## ckcrawford

A Trygon.... toughness 6.... well.... shit.... thats my luck.


----------



## SlamHammer

Hero of Coffee said:


> It's a tight little group, imo. You even drew a daemon first round to make extra good use of that Banisher.


I know! :shok:

I was like damn, that guy is relevant. Guess I am gonna have to turn him into a Chaos Spawn...lol.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

KingOfCheese said:


> MidnightSun
> Daemon Prince (Daemons)
> - Iron Hide
> - Unholy Might
> - Mark of Nurgle
> - Noxious Touch
> - Instrument of Chaos
> - Aura of Decay
> 
> vs
> 
> ChaosRedCorsairLord
> 7 Purifiers
> - 5 Halberds
> - 1 Hammers
> - 1 MC Hammer
> - Digital Weapons


That was lucky.


----------



## Drannith

good game Craxton... LOL I don't stand a chance in hell. That has got to be the worst 1st round draw I have ever had.


----------



## Mossy Toes

Biellann said:


> This is going to hurt :ireful2:
> 
> Minimum of 3 turns for him to kill me... lets hope I get lucky.


Don't write yourself off yet, old friend. You're at 4+ to wound and make me roll on my 5++ inv save. It's like the old arena all over again...


----------



## Grokfog

Hmm, an experimental Archon unit against ten Bloodbrides. I'm not really too sure about my chances.


----------



## Winterous

Grokfog said:


> Hmm, an experimental Archon unit against ten Bloodbrides. I'm not really too sure about my chances.


Oh nonsense, you have a Soul Trap, you'll be fine!


----------



## Grokfog

Winterous said:


> Oh nonsense, you have a Soul Trap, you'll be fine!


Um... No. I have an Electrocorrosive Whip. The Soul Trap is somebody else.


----------



## eyescrossed

Sorry, Grokfog, but...



> Grokfog
> Archon
> - Splinter Pistol
> - Electrocorrosive Whip
> - Haywire Grenades
> - Shadow Field
> - Lhamaean
> - 2 Sslyth


Your unit is illegal. In the Court of the Archon, each type of "Henchman" is 1+. So you need one Ur-ghul and Medusa too.


----------



## Grokfog

eyescrossed said:


> Sorry, Grokfog, but...
> 
> 
> 
> Your unit is illegal. In the Court of the Archon, each type of "Henchman" is 1+. So you need one Ur-ghul and Medusa too.


The entry in the codex says '1-3', not 1+, so i'd assumed it was optional. Hmm. I may have to drop a Sslyth to fit them in. I'll send KoC a PM, and see what we can work out.


----------



## eyescrossed

1-3, not 0-3 

But yeah, good luck... I think. Couldn't really think of anything to say. Hah.


----------



## Grokfog

Well, worst case scenario, it'll be an instant win for those Bloodbrides. We'll see. Otherwise it'll be another long wait for game 13.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

I'm cautiously optimistic for this one  13 I6 Haywire attacks against 2 walkers before they can attack me. Good luck Aboytervigon :victory:


----------



## arumichic

eyescrossed said:


> Sorry, Grokfog, but...
> Your unit is illegal. In the Court of the Archon, each type of "Henchman" is 1+. So you need one Ur-ghul and Medusa too.


So am I misunderstanding it that you are able to have up to all of the different types of choices for the Court of the Archon, but for the minimum, if I do want a court, I HAVE to take 1 of each? Where in the DE codex or FAQ does it say that I have to take 1 of each? I understood it as you may have all of those, but you can choose which ones you want and not have an actual minimum. Please refer me to the correction if otherwise.


----------



## Hurricane

Looks like two of the purifier units got matched up with demons. :biggrin:


----------



## Aramoro

arumichic said:


> So am I misunderstanding it that you are able to have up to all of the different types of choices for the Court of the Archon, but for the minimum, if I do want a court, I HAVE to take 1 of each? Where in the DE codex or FAQ does it say that I have to take 1 of each? I understood it as you may have all of those, but you can choose which ones you want and not have an actual minimum. Please refer me to the correction if otherwise.


To me it looks like eyescrossed is correct, unit composition is

1-2 Lhamaens
1-2 Medusae
1-3 Sslyth
1-5 Ur-Ghuls

so you MUST have at least 1 of each of the types of things for a legal Court of the Archon.


----------



## arumichic

I guess so Aramoro. That means a LOT of people have been playing this wrong, as far as I know. Thanks for bringing it up and for the clarification!

I just went through all the codeces I have to look for anything else that could take a retinue and found that Black Templars actually give you the choice for having 0-4 Servitors for a Techmarine. 

Dang...that actually makes the Archon pretty expensive if you really want a full out retinue to follow him, and awkward if one of the parts of the retinue actually don't follow your play style.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

arumichic said:


> Dang...that actually makes the Archon pretty expensive if you really want a full out retinue to follow him


That's why you always select the Archon as an independent with either Incubi, Wracks or Wyches.


----------



## JelloSea

Dude took 26 sluggas :shok: :laugh:


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Good luck to Evilbeaver2!

Hopefully my 3++ should hold long enough until I get to smite your faces with a giant Thunder hammer!

As an aside does a pair of boneswords and scything talons mean that the guy gets +1 attack for having 2 hand weapons? Also since they are technically special weapons does he get both bonuses?


----------



## ItsPug

arumichic said:


> *crosses fingers*
> Hope this second game goes better for me.
> *prays to the dice gods*
> 
> P.S. Doelago, my nid player friend says the genestealers are boned...but that also depends on rolls.


Sorry mate, no amount of prayer is gonna help, you won't be able to penetrate my AV13 front armour with your blood talons (you don't count as charging so even if you did get furious charge you can't use it and so can't get above 12)


----------



## arumichic

ItsPug said:


> Sorry mate, no amount of prayer is gonna help, you won't be able to penetrate my AV13 front armour with your blood talons (you don't count as charging so even if you did get furious charge you can't use it and so can't get above 12)


Awesome. Just read the rules on that, and I haven't played around with SM too much, so didn't really know. lol. That and I didn't expect many AV13. It's only my second UUG and my matchups were/are horrible.  Oh well, live and learn.


----------



## njfed

You will all be happy to know that i expanded my CC software program to run the KoC UU #12 1000 times and found that the winner will be...

...as if. I wish I had that much free time on my hands.

Good luck to everyone.

I should have asked KoC if I could enter my winner from KoC UU #11. At 6 points each, I could have had 33 of them.


----------



## Serpion5

Has anybody else noticed that my game is identical to Cypher871`s? 

I`m gonna be real pissed if he wins and I don`t. Good luck to Marxalvia of course. :grin: 


And CK, he has 26 wounds to chop through while you hack away with powerklaw! Why are you worried?


----------



## Cowlicker16

Stephen_Newman said:


> As an aside does a pair of boneswords and scything talons mean that the guy gets +1 attack for having 2 hand weapons? Also since they are technically special weapons does he get both bonuses?


As I remember..no,all tyranid attacks are in the profile and no weapon cobo increases it, all it does it change how the weapon works and gives it different effects. And again as I remember duel bone-swords means any unsaved wounds make you take a Ld test on 3D6 or suffer instant death..thats it and scything talons only lets him re-roll 1's on the To-Hit

As for me I'm not really sure how I should feel about my matchup, the Defiler getting to attack before the chainfists guys but with the Champ with LC what is that again? Been awhile since I played chaos


----------



## Orochi

Hmm, not so sure on my first round. Biggest fear I've got is being turned into a Spawn.

I'll leave it to KoC to decide what weapon my Archon attacks with, as he'll go with the mathematically supieror one. In this Case, the Agoniser as I cannot Insta-gib the DP.

Can my Soul trap carry on to the next round??


----------



## Karnax

Good luck SGMalice. I think I have the advantage, as you don't appear to have a power weapon.


----------



## Flash

Good variety of competition. I'm feeling confident though. Eye of the tiger rock, eye of the tiger...


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Cowlicker16 said:


> As I remember..no,all tyranid attacks are in the profile and no weapon cobo increases it, all it does it change how the weapon works and gives it different effects. And again as I remember duel bone-swords means any unsaved wounds make you take a Ld test on 3D6 or suffer instant death..thats it and scything talons only lets him re-roll 1's on the To-Hit


Thanks very much. I have no fear of the instagibbing possibilities since I technically:

1) fearless in assault

2) have an adamantine mantle which makes me immune to Instant Death.


----------



## jfvz

Stephen_Newman said:


> Thanks very much. I have no fear of the instagibbing possibilities since I technically:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) fearless in assault
> 
> 
> 
> 2) have an adamantine mantle which makes me immune to Instant Death.




This might be a bit of nit picking but "1)" i dont think is right, it forces you to take a leadershiip test and fearless is only for moral or pinning tests, im pritty sure.

And im liking my line up, my stealers w toxin sacs and broodlord vs 4 bloodcrushes, this should be interesting :biggrin:



P.S. Cheese this may be a bit annoying but ild like to give a gental reminder to use the hypnotic gaze, i know i always forget haha


----------



## Grokfog

Orochi said:


> Can my Soul trap carry on to the next round??


You'd better hope so, otherwise you've spent a fair chunk of points on a barely useful item. It only activates on a succesful leadership test, after killing an independent character or monstrous creature, which in this game, would probably be the end of the round anyway.


----------



## Orochi

Grokfog said:


> You'd better hope so, otherwise you've spent a fair chunk of points on a barely useful item. It only activates on a succesful leadership test, after killing an independent character or monstrous creature, which in this game, would probably be the end of the round anyway.


Yes, a back-breaking 10pts.

I was joking, I actually took it just incase someone slipped 2 MCs or something in. As I don't own all the Codices, thus am unaware of points costs of things like Tyranids and Daemons.


----------



## troybuckle

jfvz said:


> P.S. Cheese this may be a bit annoying but ild like to give a gental reminder to use the hypnotic gaze, i know i always forget haha


Lol I second this!:biggrin:


----------



## ckcrawford

Serpion5 said:


> Has anybody else noticed that my game is identical to Cypher871`s?
> 
> I`m gonna be real pissed if he wins and I don`t. Good luck to Marxalvia of course. :grin:
> 
> 
> And CK, he has 26 wounds to chop through while you hack away with powerklaw! Why are you worried?


I suppose. The 6 wounds though doesn't sit at all to well though.


----------



## Nvvyn

Nvvyn
4 CSM Terminators
- Mark of Khorne
- 3 pairs of LC's
- Chainfist

vs

JelloSea
6 Purifiers
- 4 Falchions
- Daemonhammer
- Warding Staff

I have no idea what Purifiers are or can do. How are my odds looking here?


----------



## Flash

Purifiers are a grey knights elite choice.

If the purifiers had halberds they may have won this, but it's not looking good with falchions as most of that combat will be simultaneous. Fairly even IMO.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Nvvyn said:


> Nvvyn
> 4 CSM Terminators
> - Mark of Khorne
> - 3 pairs of LC's
> - Chainfist
> 
> vs
> 
> JelloSea
> 6 Purifiers
> - 4 Falchions
> - Daemonhammer
> - Warding Staff
> 
> I have no idea what Purifiers are or can do. How are my odds looking here?


Looks like it will be a pretty tough fight, however i have feeling the purifiers will cut this one since they are some of the best GKs in close combat, but i can't be sure


----------



## Flash

The cleansing flame will be pretty useless here, so hammerhand will be the way to go, but the lightning claws are re rolling wounds and have more attacks with the mark of khorne.

I think this one will be down to the dice gods.


----------



## Boc

Cowlicker16 said:


> As for me I'm not really sure how I should feel about my matchup, the Defiler getting to attack before the chainfists guys but with the Champ with LC what is that again? Been awhile since I played chaos


The Champ w/dual lightning claws and the other termie are primarily to whittle down troops choices before they get to hit, since I was figuring most footslogging troops/elites/fast attack/whatever would be hitting at initiative 4, so what better way than to get them with more attacks at I5? So completely worthless against the defiler. However, hopefully the champ will soak up wounds haha


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Well, it should be an interesting game!


----------



## the Autarch

Doelago said:


> Jesus fuck how I hate Genestealers!! Coming to ruin my day where ever the fuck I am. :ireful2:
> 
> (Got wiped out early in a game of Space Hulk yesterday)


i dunno i have a bad feeling about all those high saves but good luck anyway :thank_you:


----------



## SGMAlice

Karnax said:


> Good luck SGMalice. I think I have the advantage, as you don't appear to have a power weapon.


I have a Power Klaw  incorporated into the Mega Armor i took.
Good luck to you too.

SGMAlice


----------



## Ultra111

I get a dread. Great


----------



## Rathios1337

Winterous said:


> Hero of Coffee
> 12 Grey Knight Henchmen
> - 10 Death Cult Assassins
> - Banisher w Eviscerator
> - Warrior Acolyte w Meltabombs and Power Armour
> 
> CHOSE EXACTLY THE SAME AS ME xD
> 3 other people than me had the same idea, one took Crusaders primarily, which was pretty dumb in my opinion.


Who has the 3+ invulnerable save? Not you!


----------



## wwwZugZugorc

kelmar40k
5 Assault Terminators
- 3 TH/SS
- 2 LC's

vs

wwwZugZugorc
4 Nobz
- Big Choppa + Cybork
- Power Klaw + Cybork + Banner
- Power Klaw + Cybork
- Painboy + Cybork



hmmmmmm, probably bad for me, thoughts?


----------



## jfvz

Orochi said:


> Yes, a back-breaking 10pts.
> 
> I was joking, I actually took it just incase someone slipped 2 MCs or something in. As I don't own all the Codices, thus am unaware of points costs of things like Tyranids and Daemons.


Well from the nids and daemons the only MCs that can be taken as a squad are nid carnifexes, and having two of those would be way over the points limit before any upgrades. The only MC i know of that would be possible to take 2 of in 200ps would be a chaos daemons prince (with very few upgrades), but these can only be taken as a unit of 1. I would have been extreamly surprised if i saw an entry with two MCs in this compitition ^^


----------



## Winterous

Rathios1337 said:


> Who has the 3+ invulnerable save? Not you!


True, but I have a 5+ Invulnerable, half as good as yours, which is still alright.
I also have three times (per model) the number of attacks at S4 instead of 3, and I6


----------



## Drannith

so... whats UU #13 going to look like? :laugh:


----------



## Flash

Would be nice to get the ball rolling so we can think of the next game while this one is being fought out.


----------



## Nvvyn

wwwZugZugorc said:


> kelmar40k
> 5 Assault Terminators
> - 3 TH/SS
> - 2 LC's
> 
> vs
> 
> wwwZugZugorc
> 4 Nobz
> - Big Choppa + Cybork
> - Power Klaw + Cybork + Banner
> - Power Klaw + Cybork
> - Painboy + Cybork
> 
> 
> 
> hmmmmmm, probably bad for me, thoughts?


Yeah, don't think your odds of winning are very high. no FNP for ya, and he attacks first with 6 LC attacks. That prob wont outright kill any guys, but will prob do some wounds up front.


----------



## Flash

How many wounds do nobz have?


----------



## SlamHammer

Winterous said:


> True, but I have a 5+ Invulnerable, half as good as yours, which is still alright.
> I also have three times (per model) the number of attacks at S4 instead of 3, and I6


I rolled our match 4 times so far. 3 times I died... 

25% percent of the time, I win all the time.


----------



## Drannith

Flash said:


> Would be nice to get the ball rolling so we can think of the next game while this one is being fought out.


I only ask since there is no way I will get past the first round unless some VERY lucky rolls happen in my favor.

How about a battle of the unused? limit entries to the "lemons" of 40k? might be a bit too limiting though... a lot of redunancy. 

or maybe a battle of the single man? 30 pts, single model.... might not be legal but hell it would be fun.


----------



## Flash

Maybe a monstrous creature only battle or something, possibly walkers included as well.


----------



## Nvvyn

Flash said:


> How many wounds do nobz have?


2 each. character character


----------



## Drannith

Flash said:


> How many wounds do nobz have?


2 each with T4

edit: Ninja'd!


----------



## Winterous

SlamHammer said:


> I rolled our match 4 times so far. 3 times I died...
> 
> 25% percent of the time, I win all the time.


Well, good luck to ye then!


----------



## eyescrossed

I hate to be the stereotypical nitpicky rules guy, but don't Adamantine Mantles specify Instant Death caused by things with double the strength of your toughness? I'm just sayin'...


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

> Karak The Unfaithful
> 5 Bloodcrushers
> 
> vs
> 
> Hurricane
> 7 Purifiers
> - 4 Halberds
> - 3 Hammers


My chances suddenly started looking a little thin...However I i'm still with a chance of winning here. BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD!


----------



## Biellann

eyescrossed said:


> I hate to be the stereotypical nitpicky rules guy, but don't Adamantine Mantles specify Instant Death caused by things with double the strength of your toughness? I'm just sayin'...


That is correct for Black Templars. The SoB version however works for all Instant Death effects. That's consistency for you...


----------



## jfvz

Flash said:


> Maybe a monstrous creature only battle or something, possibly walkers included as well.


This was exactally what i was thinking :biggrin:


----------



## mynameisgrax

Damn, last thing I wanted to fight was another dread. Oh well, let's see how the dice fall!


----------



## High_Seraph

----------

High_Seraph
Dark Angels Dreadnought
- Extra Armour
- Venerable

vs

lokis222
Furioso Dreadnought
- Librarian
- Might of Heroes
- Unleash Rage
- Extra Armour

----------

Well have fun winning Lokis222. Whats the game for UU13?


----------



## Winterous

High_Seraph said:


> ----------
> 
> High_Seraph
> Dark Angels Dreadnought
> - Extra Armour
> - Venerable
> 
> vs
> 
> lokis222
> Furioso Dreadnought
> - Librarian
> - Might of Heroes
> - Unleash Rage
> - Extra Armour
> 
> ----------
> 
> Well have fun winning Lokis222. Whats the game for UU13?


With a little luck you could win, Venerable Dreadnoughts are fucking tough!


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Not to mention he could perils himself and become immobilized.... Or even destroy his own weapon.


----------



## aboytervigon

Not to mention He can't take extra armour.

"Q: Can a Furioso Librarian take additional wargear (such
as extra armour)? (p29)
A: No."


----------



## lokis222

I actually wasn't sure if I could or not, so when I sent my unit to Cheese, I asked and listed costs with or without extra armor... It looked like that could be read in two ways.... Did they faq it? 

A vulnerable Dread with the reroll damage chart could be hard. Overall, I think I have the advantage, but it is by no means a sure thing.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Regarding Grokfog's Archon and retinue, i already rolled his game against Sausage's Bloodbrides, and the Bloodbrides won.
The Archon failed his 2++ first round of combat.

So the legality issues of the retinue doesn't really matter anyway.


----------



## VicGin

I'm in the same situation as lokis222. Took the extra armour on my Libby Dread. Thought it was legal.

Guess that just means that our dreads lose their extra armour?


----------



## Grokfog

KingOfCheese said:


> Regarding Grokfog's Archon and retinue, i already rolled his game against Sausage's Bloodbrides, and the Bloodbrides won.
> The Archon failed his 2++ first round of combat.
> 
> So the legality issues of the retinue doesn't really matter anyway.


Oh well, that clears that up! Good luck everyone else, I'll see You in game 13 ''


----------



## eyescrossed

Biellann said:


> That is correct for Black Templars. The SoB version however works for all Instant Death effects. That's consistency for you...


Wow... 0.o


----------



## Stephen_Newman

At least I can get a 10 point Storm shield.


----------



## aboytervigon

They FAQ'd it thats where the quotes from.


----------



## Karnax

SGMAlice said:


> I have a Power Klaw  incorporated into the Mega Armor i took.
> Good luck to you too.
> 
> SGMAlice


That could be a good thing for me, as i wll go before you.

For UU13, how about a vehicles/monstrous creatures game? Around 200pts.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

How about a psyker-themed game? two players with 250 pts worth of model + psyhic powers and they have a sort of psyker off only using their powers? It could work.


----------



## Orochi

I'd like the idea of a Grunt unit. 150 points of Troops.


----------



## jfvz

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> How about a psyker-themed game? two players with 250 pts worth of model + psyhic powers and they have a sort of psyker off only using their powers? It could work.


Haha, I love the fact that a guy with the symbol of khorne as his pic puts this idea up :biggrin:


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

That wouldn't be great as it would be full of GK and SW.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

jfvz said:


> Haha, I love the fact that a guy with the symbol of khorne as his pic puts this idea up :biggrin:


Um...Psyhic powers for the Psykic powers god?


----------



## KingOfCheese

Orochi said:


> I'd like the idea of a Grunt unit. 150 points of Troops.


Will probably go with something like this.

150 points, and consist of at least 10 models.

Could come from any section of any codex though, not just troops.


----------



## aboytervigon

what about 10 wounds? 10 models is hard to fill for some armies.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

But then that's not grunts, is it? That looks more to elites etc.


----------



## Orochi

I don't think there should be a minimum model count/wounds either.

150 points can get you a reasonable CSM unit. 7-8, heavy weapon, special weapon and maybe a sarge.

And the reason I say only troops, is 150 points could be 2 Oblits, 5 Chaos Termis, a Wairthlord, etc etc


----------



## jfvz

The only multi wound entries that can get 10 wounds in 150pts (other than swams) are nid warriors/ shikes and ork nobs that i can think of atm, but i dont know that many codexes.

Basically 2 wound models would be an ave of 30 pts
3 wound (need 4 to get at least 10 wounds) ave of 37.5pts
4 wounds (need 3 to get to the 10 wounds) ave of 50 pts
5+ wounds need ave 75 pts

dont think to many things would fall under those things and the armies with the higher points would still have the same problems i think, but still i think the game would be interesting


----------



## KingOfCheese

Orochi said:


> I don't think there should be a minimum model count/wounds either.
> 
> 150 points can get you a reasonable CSM unit. 7-8, heavy weapon, special weapon and maybe a sarge.
> 
> And the reason I say only troops, is 150 points could be 2 Oblits, 5 Chaos Termis, a Wairthlord, etc etc


Tyranid Warriors, Grey Knight Terminators, Plaguemarines, all Troops.



The other option is 10+ models at 170 points.
This makes a 10-man unit of Marines with ML/Flamer legal, and things like Grey Hunters can easily do it.


----------



## Winterous

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> How about a psyker-themed game? two players with 250 pts worth of model + psyhic powers and they have a sort of psyker off only using their powers? It could work.


Almost every entry would be one of like 3 different models 
GK Librarian.
Arhiman.
Eldrad (Mind War, maybe).


----------



## KingOfCheese

Winterous said:


> Almost every entry would be one of like 3 different models
> GK Librarian.
> Arhiman.
> Eldrad (Mind War, maybe).


Yeah, i am not doing a psychic power game.

Psychic powers are enough of a pain in the arse as it is.
Most of the games i try to write the rules so that people cant take them (for example, this game has no named characters).

Psychic powers almost double the time it takes me to do the results.

Things like Warptime, Sanguine Sword, etc aren't too bad, but as soon as people start taking characters that can use 2-3 powers a turn it starts to get annoying.
I have to go through all the powers and work out which ones are the most effective in which situation etc.


----------



## Flash

How about 1 independent character attached to 1 unit? 300 points total. Both must be from the same codex. Character must have the independent character special so no mordraks with ghost knights etc. No named characters.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Flash said:


> How about 1 independent character attached to 1 unit? 300 points total. Both must be from the same codex. Character must have the independent character special so no mordraks with ghost knights etc. No named characters.


Maybe for Game #20.

At this stage, i want to try to avoid increasing unit complexity and size if possible.

I have been considering increasing the player list to 80 participants for Game #13 and onwards due to the significant number of extra entries i have to refuse after 64, but there is a ridiculous amount of dice rolling as it is.
Increasing both the player numbers and the points limits will mean that some games could take 2 or more months to finish, and personally i can see the increase in the number of players being more beneficial.

Remember that i have to try and juggle a full time job, family commitments, shopping and paying bills (have no missus to do it for me), moderate Heresy, organize a 100-player 40k tournament, and find time to roll the UU games... all while trying to keep up some sort of social life at the same time. 

The UU games as they are take a lot longer to roll up than people think.
Just ask mynameisgrax. He had plenty of spare time to help me out for Game #10, and he was shocked by just how long it takes. :laugh:


----------



## Flash

KingOfCheese said:


> Maybe for Game #20.
> 
> At this stage, i want to try to avoid increasing unit complexity and size if possible.
> 
> I have been considering increasing the player list to 80 participants for Game #13 and onwards due to the significant number of extra entries i have to refuse after 64, but there is a ridiculous amount of dice rolling as it is.
> Increasing both the player numbers and the points limits will mean that some games could take 2 or more months to finish, and personally i can see the increase in the number of players being more beneficial.
> 
> Remember that i have to try and juggle a full time job, family commitments, shopping and paying bills (have no missus to do it for me), moderate Heresy, organize a 100-player 40k tournament, and find time to roll the UU games... all while trying to keep up some sort of social life at the same time.
> 
> The UU games as they are take a lot longer to roll up than people think.
> Just ask mynameisgrax. He had plenty of spare time to help me out for Game #10, and he was shocked by just how long it takes. :laugh:


Fair enough. Just throwing some ideas out there.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Loads of us would be willing to help, just half of us don't own the codexes. However, if you gave us each a game to roll for, and provided the rules for the wargear etc., it would be a lot quicker.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

I agree that there are plenty of us who would be more than happy to help. I do not own GK but have every other codex that is usable under the sun.


----------



## Flash

It would have to be a very select few people though. There's alot of people on here that have a poor grasp of the rules and then there's favouritism. They could say whoever they like to win.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Obviously, it would have to be a select group of people who could be trusted and learned enough to do it. And they'd have to report the battle results to Cheese anyway.


----------



## jfvz

I think maybe have a pool of volenteers who fit the criteria, maybe having them not enter when its their turn to roll, to try and help combat favourtism, but getting some other bonus when they are in.


----------



## TRU3 CHAOS

I hope you remembered my wolf calvary have single wolf claws.


----------



## Rathios1337

Cheese, I would like to formally nominate myself in the assistance of the slapping.


----------



## Kinglopey

KingOfCheese said:


> Maybe for Game #20.
> 
> At this stage, i want to try to avoid increasing unit complexity and size if possible.
> 
> I have been considering increasing the player list to 80 participants for Game #13 and onwards due to the significant number of extra entries i have to refuse after 64, but there is a ridiculous amount of dice rolling as it is.
> Increasing both the player numbers and the points limits will mean that some games could take 2 or more months to finish, and personally i can see the increase in the number of players being more beneficial.
> 
> Remember that i have to try and juggle a full time job, family commitments, shopping and paying bills (have no missus to do it for me), moderate Heresy, organize a 100-player 40k tournament, and find time to roll the UU games... all while trying to keep up some sort of social life at the same time.
> 
> The UU games as they are take a lot longer to roll up than people think.
> Just ask mynameisgrax. He had plenty of spare time to help me out for Game #10, and he was shocked by just how long it takes. :laugh:


I think the Single Elimination for vs is the best, although I did enjoy the gauntlet style triple elimination game.

I know the first 2 rounds are the worst in terms of dice rolling, it seems like after that a lot of times they're knocked out in a day or 2... I know everyone is anxious to get the results down, but maybe something more streamline for "Release Dates":

Game Opens for entries from 16th to End of the Month, Round 1 Goes from 1st to the 14th, Results posted on the 15th, Round 2 from the 15th to the 21st, last rounds are posted during the last week of the month. That way you have 1 game a month...

I know it's a lot of work, and if there's a way to play and help I wouldn't mind...


----------



## eyescrossed

Can't wait for this game to be done


----------



## Flash

I've got an image of KoC slumped unconcious over a table with a few dice spilling out of his hand.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Flash said:


> I've got an image of KoC slumped unconcious over a table with a few dice spilling out of his hand.


Actually, slumped over my laptop checking peoples 1500 point lists for the tournament i'm running this weekend.
Been a little busy with that, and results for the UU game might have to wait till next week.
(Will still have the game finished this month though, even though its July's game.)


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Why don't you do a similar thing, and get some people from Heresy to look over the lists for you as well?


----------



## jfvz

From late in this month i should have a lot of free time (woot uni semester break!!) and should be able 2 help slap the cheese 4 the codexes i have access to, if i am consdered to be "trusted and learned enough to do it" that is.


----------



## mynameisgrax

Let me know if you need any help slappin' the ol' cheese.


----------



## njfed

While I am just as puckered as the next guy waiting for the results to be posted, I'm more than happy to let the KoC run these games at their own pace. Instead of getting other people to help, I would recommend everyone take a deep breath and think calm thoughts. I suggest the KoC adopt a firm schedule for these games so people are not hounding his cheeseship.
First of the month: entries close.
15th: first round
21: second round
28: Finals


----------



## lokis222

njfed said:


> While I am just as puckered as the next guy waiting for the results to be posted, I'm more than happy to let the KoC run these games at their own pace. Instead of getting other people to help, I would recommend everyone take a deep breath and think calm thoughts. I suggest the KoC adopt a firm schedule for these games so people are not hounding his cheeseship.
> First of the month: entries close.
> 15th: first round
> 21: second round
> 28: Finals


personally, anything as long as it continues to be fun for everyone, koc included.


----------



## Boc

Fuck fun, it's all about winning!

Er...


----------



## Nvvyn

Oh, the anticipation. Curious how many time I refresh this page a day.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Sorry mate.
My local tournament finished, so can concentrate more on the UU games now. 

(Although i should really be concentrating on finishing my IG, but oh well :laugh


----------



## Stephen_Newman

I got all the time in the world.


----------



## jfvz

Studying for end of semester exams atm, just gives me one less excuse to not study :biggrin:


----------



## Serpion5

Has any cheese been slapped yet?


----------



## njfed

Serpion5 said:


> Has any cheese been slapped yet?


Blue Cheese: The stuff that grows on dice that don't get slapped often enough.


----------



## Cowlicker16

Wow, been on vacation for a week and a half and this thread has grown about 5 pages with no results, and truth be told was so busy I forgot to come looking here anyways! Love the continuous banter of these threads


----------



## High_Seraph

Well it seems like the more you post in the threads the beter you seem to do in the games. So everyone's just hedging their bets and posting some banter around to improve thier chances. Or we just love to bullshit with each other over the internet.


----------



## arumichic

I wish there was a correlation between posting and winning...Though if that did happen, there would be so much extra spam. >.<


----------



## jfvz

High_Seraph said:


> Well it seems like the more you post in the threads the beter you seem to do in the games. So everyone's just hedging their bets and posting some banter around to improve thier chances. Or we just love to bullshit with each other over the internet.


I rather doubt it, look at game 10, i didnt log onto hersey again after i had submitted my entry untill it was basiclly the last round, and was expecting to have been knocked out early and the game finished, both things that had not happened...


----------



## Serpion5

Not much short of _certain favours_ will actually increase your chances of winning, and I ain`t going all the way to South Australia just for an internet forum game.  

If I lived local, maybe. :scratchhead:


----------



## KingOfCheese

Serpion5 said:


> Not much short of _certain favours_ will actually increase your chances of winning, and I ain`t going all the way to South Australia just for an internet forum game.
> 
> If I lived local, maybe. :scratchhead:


Your coming down here next June to play some war-dollies though dude.


----------



## Serpion5

I make no promises, though I am sorely tempted. :grin: 

Hopefully my tourney necrons will have a worthwhile list when I do.  No point going that far for a few games if I`m not playing to win is there? :spiteful:


----------



## KingOfCheese

Serpion5 said:


> I make no promises, though I am sorely tempted. :grin:
> 
> Hopefully my tourney necrons will have a worthwhile list when I do.  No point going that far for a few games if I`m not playing to win is there? :spiteful:


People dont come to win wardollies.
They come to get drunk and have fun all weekend, and play some wardollies to fill in the day.


----------



## Serpion5

Necrons it is then. :laugh:


----------



## Nvvyn

By next June, Necrons may have anew codex


----------



## Dawnstar

How goes the slapping of the cheese, Sir KoC?


----------



## Bolter

I just sent in an entry...is it too late??? I thought really long and hard about my one as well :S


----------



## Nvvyn

Unfortunately, this game is full. Keep checking back for the next one, should be coming up in a few weeeks.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

With so much interest in these you have to be quick or you just miss out.


----------



## Serpion5

Our illustrious king seems to have vanished. Hopefully busy slapping. :scratchhead:


----------



## Boc

Serpion5 said:


> Our illustrious king seems to have vanished. Hopefully busy slapping. :scratchhead:


I read that as "hopefully busy fapping," Christ what's wrong with me...


----------



## scscofield

The whole reason he does these is to fuel his alt.wh40k.pornstory submissions


----------



## High_Seraph

Nah it's to make us more intersted when he finally unveils the results. And when we find out what happens next we want even more. Maybe GW should hire our King and put him in marketing. He would send their profit into low orbit in a month.


----------



## Rathios1337

Cheeze Please we all need our fix!


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

Oh the pain
Of the waiting game
We just want to see some slappin'

To receive our results
We can't wait like adults
We need the tally to start out laughin'

But woe, we are struggling
With the absence of the King
How can the victor ever don his grin?

But with steadfast faith
And spam of nonsense while we wait
The hope is that we'll soon be clappin'


----------



## jfvz

NOOOOO!!!!!! we have been reduced to peotry! Quickly KoC save us!

"plz dont revert to english class, plz dont revert to english class, plz dont revert to english class, plz dont revert to english class..."


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Welcome to Heresy Online's english Class.....

Our only student at the moment is jfvz, but we hope the class will expand soon.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

God I hated English! Must burn something! Or hit it in the face with a giant hammer!!


----------



## Dawnstar

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Welcome to Heresy Online's english Class.....
> 
> Our only student at the moment is jfvz, but we hope the class will expand soon.


:russianroulette: :russianroulette: :russianroulette: :russianroulette:

You don't want to go there man..... I hate English lessons with a *PASSION!*


----------



## Winterous

Dawnstar said:


> :russianroulette: :russianroulette: :russianroulette: :russianroulette:
> 
> You don't want to go there man..... I hate English lessons with a *PASSION!*


they're*
lesson's*


----------



## Dawnstar

Winterous said:


> they're*
> lesson's*


You just had to do that didn't you


----------



## Cowlicker16

No he was right with the there;
There-in or at that place
They're-contraction of they are. 
You don't want to go there man is the right one


----------



## Winterous

Cowlicker16 said:


> No he was right with the there;
> There-in or at that place
> They're-contraction of they are.
> You don't want to go there man is the right one


.....
*WHOOSH*


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

Spelling is important.


----------



## Winterous

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> Spelling is important.


**WHOOSH!**
:laugh:


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

Winterous said:


> **WHOOSH!**
> :laugh:


**SHHHWWWWAAA!**

This thread is now officially a (written) sound-effects thread.

**BAZZZZAAAA!**


----------



## Winterous

Just to clarify, when I say *WHOOSH*, I'm also sweeping my hand over the top of my head as I make the noise.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

Winterous said:


> Just to clarify, when I say *WHOOSH*, I'm also sweeping my hand over the top of my head as I make the noise.


I know. It's just more fun this way.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

*KABLAAAAAAAAAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Sorry, just thought that was relevant [troll/]


----------



## SGMAlice

*POW?*




SGMAlice


----------



## ItsPug

Wow! Is that Adam West I see entering stage right?


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Are these sound effects happening whilst cheese battles the units?


----------



## njfed

**kerplosion**


----------



## scscofield




----------



## Boc

Zlott sounds like I'd just blown a load or something...


----------



## scscofield

It was batman's moneyshot on robins face.....


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> Are these sound effects happening whilst cheese battles the units?


Of course. As Batman has taught us, violence is twice as funny with weird, written sound effects.


----------



## Winterous

scscofield said:


>





ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> Of course. As Batman has taught us, violence is twice as funny with weird, written sound effects.


YEAS!
My personal favourite is ZLOP, but they're equally as silly xD


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

Onomatopoetica FTW!


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

*Onomatopoeia - remember this is still an English lesson.


----------



## njfed

spanner94ezekiel said:


> *Onomatopoeia - remember this is still an English lesson.







Do you say Frodorick?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

LOL wtf?! :laugh:


----------



## TRU3 CHAOS

I hope KOC is alright.


----------



## Boc

I think he was raped to death by chimpanzees...


----------



## Evil beaver2

Boc said:


> I think he was raped to death by chimpanzees...


He's Australian, so it was probably koalas.


----------



## Boc

Evil beaver2 said:


> He's Australian, so it was probably koalas.


Oh that's not too bad then at least they'd cuddle afterwards.


----------



## TRU3 CHAOS

Boc said:


> I think he was raped to death by chimpanzees...


Well I hope at least he can still roll dice. Or else this is kinda going to be a hard game to play.


----------



## SGMAlice

Something has to have happened, he hasn't been on in a week or two.
I hope he is alright... 

SGMAlice


----------



## Dawnstar

SGMAlice said:


> Something has to have happened, he hasn't been on in a week or two.
> I hope he is alright...
> 
> SGMAlice


Mmm I was starting to think this myself Alice...

Hope KoC is alright and gets on soon


----------



## Winterous

SGMAlice said:


> Something has to have happened, he hasn't been on in a week or two.
> I hope he is alright...
> 
> SGMAlice


26th was the last time he was online.
I certainly do hope he's alright, but a week isn't too long when you think about it; maybe he's just really busy with work.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Sorry for the absence guys.
Just been sorting some shit out, and been feeling a bit sick. 

Don't worry, i haven't forgotten about the game lol.


----------



## lokis222

good to hear its all good. i think we were all starting to worry a bit.


----------



## Zodd

KingOfCheese said:


> Sorry for the absence guys.
> Just been sorting some shit out, and been feeling a bit sick.
> 
> Don't worry, i haven't forgotten about the game lol.


Don't mind the game.
It's more important that You are up an runnin'.:wink:


----------



## Dawnstar

KingOfCheese said:


> Sorry for the absence guys.
> Just been sorting some shit out, and been feeling a bit sick.
> 
> Don't worry, i haven't forgotten about the game lol.


Some of us were starting to get worried about YOU, never mind the game 

Hope your on the mend soon mate, feeling sick is crap


----------



## Winterous

Yay, he isn't dead :3


----------



## KingOfCheese

Haha, nah not dead yet.
Feel like it though.
Haven't slept properly in the last month, and been coughing up blood last couple of days.


----------



## Doelago

KingOfCheese said:


> Haha, nah not dead yet.
> Feel like it though.
> Haven't slept properly in the last month, and been coughing up blood last couple of days.


And you said it was nothing "serious" when I asked you a few hours ago!?


----------



## SGMAlice

KingOfCheese said:


> Haha, nah not dead yet.
> Feel like it though.
> Haven't slept properly in the last month, and been coughing up blood last couple of days.


WELL! Its about time! ..... :ireful2:
Getting quite worried there, young man. :cray:



Welcome back KoC, be well soon.

SGMAlice


----------



## Serpion5

KingOfCheese said:


> Haha, nah not dead yet.
> Feel like it though.
> Haven't slept properly in the last month, and been coughing up blood last couple of days.


Erm, far be it from me to tell you your business, but last time I started coughing up blood I ended up in hospital for several weeks. 

Just sayin` but you may want to get that checked out. :shok: 

Still, glad to see you`re alive (for the moment) and back to Heresy.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Dear lord. That is never a good sign. You oughta get that checked out soon.

Hope you feel better soon though.


----------



## Winterous

KingOfCheese said:


> Haha, nah not dead yet.
> Feel like it though.
> Haven't slept properly in the last month, and been coughing up blood last couple of days.


Yeah um, that could be uh...
You know.
Really fucking serious.

Also not that serious, but it could still be quite serious.
Seriously <3


----------



## Boc

Thank god you aren't dead, otherwise I would've felt at least a bit bad about the raped to death by chimps remark.

Hopefully you feel better, dude, I may not be a doctor but I'm pretty sure coughing up blood is bad.


----------



## Cypher871

KingOfCheese said:


> Haha, nah not dead yet.
> Feel like it though.
> Haven't slept properly in the last month, and been coughing up blood last couple of days.



Hey mate, hope you get to feeling better soon. Healths more important than anything else so get yourself right.


----------



## Doelago

Cypher871 said:


> Healths more important than anything else so get yourself right.


Exactly what I told him. Achieved nothing. Seeing as he is still going to work. 

That dude is just mad. :crazy:


----------



## ckcrawford

Damn, I thought I missed the whole thing. lol


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

So did I! About four seperate times


----------



## JelloSea

Is there a ETA when the big cheese will start this baby up?


----------



## Doelago

JelloSea said:


> Is there a ETA when the big cheese will start this baby up?


He has been a bit, well, in not so good condition lately. Coughing up blood and shit like that, so give him time. 

Thou he assured me that he is getting better (not coughing up blood anymore), so we are getting closer.


----------



## njfed

I've been the reigning champion for 38 days. Five more days and I will tie the longest reigning champion...Makari?!?!?!?:laugh:


----------



## Serpion5

I forget what I chose for this. :laugh:


----------



## Doelago

Serpion5 said:


> I forget what I chose for this. :laugh:


Your not the only one... Damn, did I ever even enter a unit into this? I know I was thinking about an... Um, what was it now again? An everessor assassin, but I decided that fuck it later on and... What?


----------



## Serpion5

Whatever you chose, it`s not as good as mine. :wild:


----------



## Dawnstar

I think I chose something from CE :dunno:


----------



## Doelago

Serpion5 said:


> Whatever you chose, it`s not as good as mine. :wild:


Ouh... I was not aware... Must be something from a xeno codex... Thats for sure... A squad of Fire Warriors? Gun drones?


----------



## Stephen_Newman

I *think* that I chose something from C:BT. However I am not damn sure.

Thinking more I know I did but I slapped so much stuff on him I have no idea what the heck I chose.


----------



## Serpion5

Now I remember! A trygon! :laugh:


----------



## Biellann

The list of contestants and round 1 unit match-ups are all the way back on page 9. Can't believe we are at 30 pages already :shok:


----------



## Cowlicker16

It's smooth sailing from here on our way to page 60...lets keep this train a-movin


----------



## High_Seraph

Thirty? I'm only at 15 pages.


----------



## JelloSea

Its because the list was posted a month ago and we have nothing to show for it yet, so where bound to post non stop lol.

To seraph, yours is probably set out to have double the amount of posts per page.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

Page 30?! I'm only on page 8...


----------



## lokis222

King of Cheese,
If you read this, would you be willing to let another member roll up this game? Perhaps Uber Ork or someone with all or most of the necessary books.
Cheers and I hope you are feeling better,
Lokis222


----------



## mynameisgrax

I CAN'T TAKE IT ANYMORE!

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=1028409#post1028409

I've started my own side game. Sorry King, but it's due time for some fightin'. This is by no means official, and I have no official awards to give (+rep sure, but not medals), but I thought it'd be fun to have some underground fighting.

PM me if you're interested!


----------



## KingOfCheese

Sorry guys.

Mynameisgrax, you are welcome to take on this game if you would like to.
I am struggling to find the time sorry.


----------



## Winterous

KingOfCheese said:


> I am struggling to find the time sorry.


Never mind that, we all just hope you're ok!


----------



## Dawnstar

KingOfCheese said:


> Sorry guys.
> 
> Mynameisgrax, you are welcome to take on this game if you would like to.
> I am struggling to find the time sorry.


Your health is quite more important then this 
It's cool man, I'm sure one way or another we will satisfy our lust for battle :grin:


----------



## Serpion5

Don`t sweat it Cheese. :victory: 

You`ve got your priorities straight I`m sure.


----------



## mynameisgrax

KingOfCheese said:


> Sorry guys.
> 
> Mynameisgrax, you are welcome to take on this game if you would like to.
> I am struggling to find the time sorry.


It's alright. I'm glad I wasn't overstepping myself by starting the second sub-game. It's more important that you're alright.

If that's the case, then I'll try and finish this game, game #12, before moving to the 'underground fight' I set up on the side. Either that or I'll try and do both, depending on how long #12 takes.


----------



## ItsPug

@KoC - You can't always have the time to do everything, especially with being sick and running a tournament.

@ Grax - Damn it Grax, its been almost an hour! Where's the results already? :grin:


----------



## lokis222

no worries. get better :king:


----------



## Doelago

mynameisgrax said:


> It's alright. I'm glad I wasn't overstepping myself by starting the second sub-game. It's more important that you're alright.
> 
> If that's the case, then I'll try and finish this game, game #12, before moving to the 'underground fight' I set up on the side. Either that or I'll try and do both, depending on how long #12 takes.


Where the heck are the results? Your running behind schedule, ye know? :wink:


----------



## mynameisgrax

Rounds go a lot quicker when there's no shooting. ^_^

I had a lot of free time right now, and managed to finish half of round 1.

There was a bit confusion in regards to how the rounds play out, judging by some of the wargear chosen by players. 

Some powers, like Boon of Mutation and Aura of Decay, are used in the shooting phase. As per the King’s original instructions, there is no shooting phase. Not only don’t they get to shoot, but the shooting phase literally doesn’t exist. Therefore, these powers do nothing in this competition. If you spent points on a power that occurs in the movement or shooting phase, then you’re out of luck. They do nothing here.


Round 1

====================

Cowlicker16
Defiler
- 2 extra CCW's

vs

Boc
4 Chaos Terminators
- Champ w LC's
- LC's
- Chainfist
- Chainfist
- Icon of Slaanesh

Round 1: The defiler tears 3 terminators into pieces, but the surviving CF terminator manages to sever an important part of its engine, immobilizing it, and then passes their morale save. 
Round 2: The immobile defiler manages to squash the last terminator, with a brutal swing of its claw. 

Close, but Cowlicker16 moves on.

----------

Samules
5 Nobz
- PK + BP
- PK + EA
- PK
- Banner
- Choppa

vs

The Meddler
Furioso Dreadnought
- Librarian
- Sanguine sword
- Might of heroes

Round 1: The dread gives himself S10, attacks and instantly kills 3 nobz. The two remaining PK nobz attack, get one hit, and with an incredible amount of luck, manage to plunge the klaw somewhere vital, blowing the dread to bits.

Samules rolls lucky, and moves on.

----------

aboytervigon
2 Pentient Engines

vs

MetalHandkerchief
13 Wyches
- 2 Hydra Gauntlets
- Heywire Grenades
- Hekatrix w Power Weapon

Round 1: The wyches get the +1 S power, doing nothing here. They then let their haywire grenades fly, and manage to take out one of the engines, but do nothing to the surviving one. Pushed into a zealous frenzy, the engine rolls a 6 for number of attacks, gets a surprising 5 hits, wounds 4, and the wyches completely fail to move out of the way, losing 4. The wyches hold on though, passing their morale check.

Round 2: The wyches again let the grenades fly, but not a single one hits. The engine again rolls 6 attacks, and manages to kill 2 wyches, who then panic and run.

Bad luck, Metalhandkerchief. Aboytervigon moves on.


----------

the Autarch
14 Genestealers

vs

Doelago
5 TH/SS Termies

Round 1: The genestealers attack and kill 2 terminators. The terminators in turn kill 3 genestealers, who then pass their morale check. 

Round 2: The flurry of rending claws and hammers continues, with the genestealers managing to pull apart 1 terminator, and the hammers squashing another 3. The genestealers smell victory, however, and hold on.

Round 3: The Nids are proven correct. Despite fighting valiantly, the sheer number of claws allow the genestealers to finish the marines off.

Good fight. TheAutarch moves on.

----------

Stephen_Newman
Marshall
- TH/SS
- Artificer armour
- Adamantium Mantle
- Bionics
- Terminator Honours

vs

Evil beaver2
5 Tyranid Warriors
- Dual Boneswords
- Scything Talons

Round 1: The warriors lunge forward and dig their blades into the Marshal, reducing him to a single wound, but he rallies, flattening 3 warriors with his hammer. 

Round 2: The warriors are obviously shaken, as they fail to wound the Marshal, who continues his rampage, wiping the rest of the squad out.

Great battle! Stephen_Newman moves on.

----------

jesse
Wolf Lord
- TH/SS
- Saga of the Bear

vs

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
6 Fiends of Slaanesh
- Unholy Might

Round 1: The fiends unleash hell upon the Wolf Lord, reducing him to a single wound. He fights back, but only manages to kill 1 fiend. 

Round 2: The fiends barely miss a beat, and continue their onslaught, reducing the Lord to putty.

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH moves on.

----------

Spacedcadet
5 Assault Terminators
- 2 TH/SS
- 3 LC's

vs

Flash
12 Henchmen
- 6 Death Cult Assassins
- 2 Banishers w Eviscerators
- 3 Crusaders
- 1 Warrior

Round 1: YEOWCH! The dice go disastrously for the marines. In a flourish of speed and precision, the Death Cult Assassins cut down 4 of the terminators before they manage to swing even once. The sole surviving marine’s hammer bounces off a crusader’s shield, and then the Banishers use their Eviscerators to scissor him in half.

Flash moves on.

----------

TRU3 CHAOS
2 Thunderwolf Calvary
- 2 Storm Shields

vs

johnmassive
Wraithlord
- Wraithsword

Round 1: Both sides rush in and strike. The Wraithlord bisected both a wolf and rider with one massive swipe, but not before the sheer ferocity of the wolves manage to reduct the Lord to a single wound.

Round 2-5: Nothing happens.

Round 6: Amazingly, the sole remaining Wolf manages to finish the Wraithlord off.

Close one! TRU3 CHAOS moves on.

----------

Hero of Coffee
12 Grey Knight Henchmen
- 10 Death Cult Assassins
- Banisher w Eviscerator
- Warrior Acolyte w Meltabombs and Power Armour

vs

Takizuchi
4 Ogryns
- 1 Bone 'ead

Round 1: The Henchmen lunge forward inflict 5 wounds. The Ogryn strike back, killing 2 assassins. The Ogryns then roll lucky on their morale test, and hang on.

Round 2: Regardless, the henchmen then finish the Ogryns off.

Hero of Coffee moves on.

----------

SGMAlice
Warboss
- Mega Armour
- Cybork Body
- Attack Squig

vs

Karnax
Blood Angels Librarian
-Termnator armour
-Storm Shield
-Force Weapon
-Psychic Hood
-Might of Heroes
-Sanguine Sword

Round 1: The Librarian strikes and inflicts a wound, but rolls VERY unlucky, and fails his psychic test, wounding himself! The surviving Ork boss, undoubtedly wearing a big toothy grin on his face, then squashes the Librarian into jelly.

The dice gods favor SGMAlice, who moves on.

----------

Biellann
9 Sisters Repentia
- Mistress

vs

Mossy Toes
Daemon Prince (CSM)
- Mark of Nurgle
- Warptime

Round 1: The putrid prince uses warptime and cleaves into the sisters, killing 3. The sisters roll poorly, and fail to inflict a wound, but pass their break test.

Round 2: The prince continues his rampage, finishing the sisters off without taking a wound.

Mossy Toes moves on.

----------

marxalvia
26 Slugga Boyz
- Nob w Power Klaw and Bosspole

vs

Serpion5
Trygon

Round 1: The Trygon really wishes he could shoot. Regardless, he rips 3 Orks apart, but the sheer number of Ork attacks drag him down, and the greenskins finish him off in the first round.

Marxalvia moves on.

----------

njfed
26 Slugga Boyz
- Nob w Power Klaw and Bosspole

vs

Bleeze
Talos
- Extra CCW
- Ichor Injector

Round 1: The talos kills an impressive 6 Orks, who can’t hurt him with normal attacks. The powerklaw inflicts 1 wound, and then the Orks lose 5 more to no retreat. 

Round 2: The talos kills 5, the Orks inflict 1 wound, and then the greenskins retreat.

Bleeze moves on. 

----------

kelmar40k
5 Assault Terminators
- 3 TH/SS
- 2 LC's

vs

wwwZugZugorc
4 Nobz
- Big Choppa + Cybork
- Power Klaw + Cybork + Banner
- Power Klaw + Cybork
- Painboy + Cybork

Round 1: The terminators with LC roll poorly and only inflict 1 wound. Orks roll well and the two not using powerklaws manage to kill 2 terminators, one of each type. The hammers then kill 2 nobz, while the klaws kill a TH/SS termie. The Orks luckily pass their break test.

Round 2: The termies miss, and the Klaws kill the last TH/SS termie. 

Round 3: The termie finishes off the wounded nob, before the last klaw finishes the LC termie off. 

Amazingly close! wwwZugZugorc moves on.

----------

Zodd
Furioso Dreadnought
- Librarian
- Might of Heroes
- Sanguine Sword

vs

Ultra111
27 Slugga Boyz
- Nob w Power Klaw

The battle grinds on for nearly forever, with the Furioso killing a handful of Orks every round, but the powerklaw usually not doing much. There’s some light damage here and there, but ultimately, the Dread causes the Orks to break and run for it.

Zodd moves on. 

----------

SlamHammer
Daemon Prince (Daemons)
- Iron Hide
- Unholy Might
- Mark of Nurgle
- Noxious Touch
- Boon of Mutation

vs

Winterous
12 Grey Knight Henchmen
- 10 Death Cult Assassins
- Warrior w Melta Bombs & Power Armour
- Banisher w Eviscerator

Round 1: The prince smashes two assassins together, killing both, but the assassins manage to inflict 2 wounds in the process. 

Round 2: The prince kills 3 more assassins, and the assassins do nothing. The eviscerator, however, reduces the prince to a single wound, and the henchmen pass their break test. 

Round 3: The prince only manages to kill 1 this round, and the henchmen do nothing, but pass their break test.

Round 4: Same as round 3, except in the end the henchmen break.

Slamhammer manages to hold on, and moves on to the next round.


----------



## Nvvyn

mynameisgrax said:


> ----------
> 
> kelmar40k
> 5 Assault Terminators
> - 3 TH/SS
> - 2 LC's
> 
> vs
> 
> wwwZugZugorc
> 4 Nobz
> - Big Choppa + Cybork
> - Power Klaw + Cybork + Banner
> - Power Klaw + Cybork
> - Painboy + Cybork
> 
> Round 1: The terminators with LC roll poorly and only inflict 1 wound. Orks roll well and the two not using powerklaws manage to kill 2 terminators, one of each type. The hammers then kill 2 nobz, while the klaws kill a TH/SS termie. The termies then fail their break test, but the Orks catch them. The termies lose none to no retreat.
> 
> Round 2: The termies miss, and the Klaws kill the last TH/SS termie.
> 
> Round 3: The termie finishes off the wounded nob, before the last klaw finishes the LC termie off.
> 
> Amazingly close! wwwZugZugorc moves on.


Was looking over the results and noticed that the termies "lost" round 1. Didn't they technically win it though? They killed 2 nobz (4 unsaved wounds) vrs lost 3 termies (3unsaved wounds). Hence, the nobz lost round 1 and should have taken an LD test.


----------



## aboytervigon

WOOO! Sorry hankerchief bad luck there.


----------



## Doelago

Fuck. 

10 limit.


----------



## mynameisgrax

Nvvyn said:


> Was looking over the results and noticed that the termies "lost" round 1. Didn't they technically win it though? They killed 2 nobz (4 unsaved wounds) vrs lost 3 termies (3unsaved wounds). Hence, the nobz lost round 1 and should have taken an LD test.


Oops! Sorry about that, you're right.

I rolled the Orks break test, and they passed though, so the end result was the same. Good catch.


----------



## eyescrossed

I've been in hospital since Sunday morning. What've I missed?


----------



## Bleeze

hmm i thought for sure the boys woulda mopped the floor with that talos. but gg njfed.


----------



## JelloSea

Yay Im still in the fight.... Havent fought yet but whos counting ^_^


----------



## Takizuchi

XD didnt figure i had much of a chance with that one, but it was a choice that i wanted to try out. *shrugs* maybe next time. Good luck Hero of Coffee


----------



## Serpion5

Aaawww...


----------



## SlamHammer

mynameisgrax said:


> Some powers, like Boon of Mutation and Aura of Decay, are used in the shooting phase. As per the King’s original instructions, there is no shooting phase. Not only don’t they get to shoot, but the shooting phase literally doesn’t exist. Therefore, these powers do nothing in this competition. If you spent points on a power that occurs in the movement or shooting phase, then you’re out of luck. They do nothing here.


Yep, I see that now. I was so excited that Boon could be used while in CC, that I forgot it was used in the shooting phase...oops!


----------



## njfed

Bleeze said:


> hmm i thought for sure the boys woulda mopped the floor with that talos. but gg njfed.


I had a feeling I was in trouble since the boyz can't hurt the talos and it was up to the klaw. My reign of terror is coming to an end. Good luck in the next round.


----------



## mynameisgrax

spanner94ezekiel
Dark Angels Techmarine
- 4 Servitors w servo arm
- Servo Harness

vs

eyescrossed
6 Fiends of Slaanesh
- Unholy Might

Round 1: The Fiends attack and kill 3 of the servitors. The Techmarine and servitor then attack back and kill 1 fiend, and pass their morale test. The fiends then finish them off the following round.

Eyescrossed moves on.

----------

MidnightSun
Daemon Prince (Daemons)
- Iron Hide
- Unholy Might
- Mark of Nurgle
- Noxious Touch
- Instrument of Chaos
- Aura of Decay

vs

ChaosRedCorsairLord
7 Purifiers
- 5 Halberds
- 1 Hammers
- 1 MC Hammer
- Digital Weapons

Round 1: The purifiers use the +1 S power, but none of the halberds manage to do anything. The prince then crushes 2 GK, but then suffers 2 wounds from the daemonhammers. He passes his leadership check (GK special rule) and lives.

Round 2: The purifiers use their power again, but again the halberds do nothing. The prince then finishes off the last of the halberd wielding purifiers. The hammers manage to inflict 1 wound, but fail their break test. The Daemon Prince again passes his leadership check vs death, catches the retreating termies, and they roll terribly for their no retreat saves, all dying.

MidnightSun rolls lucky, and moves on.

----------

VicGin
Furioso Dreadnought
- Librarian
- Might of Heroes
- Unleash Rage
- Extra Armour

vs

mynameisgrax
Deff Dread
- 2 extra CCW's
- Grot Riggers
- Armour Plates


Round 1: The Furiso uses the Might power, and gains 2 more attacks. After both sides have attacked, each were immobilized, with no further damage.

(Well, obviously I wasn’t paying much attention when putting together my entry, otherwise I would have realized that the grot riggers are used in the shooting phase, so they’re useless here. Oh well.)

Round 2: The Furiso fails to use his Might power, but regardless, both attacks hit, penetrate, and one of the dice rolled 6, blowing the deff dread up.

VicGin moves on.

----------

Jack Mac
15 Wyches
- Haywire Grenades
- Shardnet + Impaler
- Razorflails

vs

Andevard
Keeper of Secrets

Round 1: The wyches get the running power, doing nothing here. The Keeper attacks first (with 1 less attack due to the shardnet and impaler), but the Wyches roll fantastic for their saves, and none die! The wyches then attack, but roll terribly to wound, and do nothing.

Round 2: The Keeper attacks again, and kills a measly 1 wych. The wyches attack but again fail to wound, but pass their break test.

Round 3: Neither side does anything.

Round 4: Obviously getting tired of this sh*t, the keeper kills 2 wyches, who in turn again fail to wound the greater daemon. The wyches then fail their break test, and run.

It took a while, but bad rolling on the wych’s part means Andevard moves on. 

----------

arumichic
Furioso Dreadnought
- Blood Claws
- Extra Armour

vs

ItsPug
Librarian Dreadnought
- Might of Heroes
- Unleash Rage

Round 1: Nearly identical, the two dreads clash, but do nothing significant to each other the first round.

Round 2: The furioso immobilizes the librarian, who in turn does nothing.

Round 3: The librarian manages to immobilize the furioso, but the non-librarian wrecks the other. 

Wow, that felt like a transformers fight ^_^. By a hair, arumichic moves on.

----------

Orochi
Archon
-Soul trap
-Huskblade
-Shadowfield
-Combat Drugs
-Ghostplate Armour
-Haywire grenades
-Djin Blade
-Agoniser

vs

Cocacoala
Daemon Prince (CSM)
- Mark of Tzeentch
- Warptime
- Gift of Chaos

Hmm…don’t see a point to the soul trap or gift of chaos here. Oh well!

Round 1: Drugs result in the running power, doing nothing here. The daemon rolls double 6 for his psychic test, but passes his invulnerable save. The Archon then rolls badly to wound, and the daemon makes all his saves, resulting in no damage done. The daemon in turn fails to do any damage either. 

Round 2: The daemon prince passes this time, using warptime. The Archon manages to inflict 1 wound, and the daemon prince does nothing, as the shadowfield holds up.

Round 3: Same as round 2.

Round 4: Same as round 2-3, except the daemon prince fails his no retreat save, and dies.

The shadowfield saves Orochi’s ass.

----------

troybuckle
11 Genestealers
- Broodlord

vs

Rathios1337
11 Grey Knight Henchmen
- 7 Crusaders
- 2 Death Cult Assassins
- 2 Banishers w Eviscerators

Round 1: The genestealers attack first and kill 2 crusaders. The henchmen then attack back and altogether kill 4 genestealers, who unluckily fail their break test and run. If the broodlord was still a synapse creature, this wouldn’t have happened.

Rathios1337 moves on.

----------

High_Seraph
Dark Angels Dreadnought
- Extra Armour
- Venerable

vs

lokis222
Furioso Dreadnought
- Librarian
- Might of Heroes
- Unleash Rage
- Extra Armour

Round 1: Another dread on dread ‘transformers’ battle. This one wasn’t nearly as climactic as the last, however. The DA Dread rolled great right out of the gate, and destroyed the furioso with his first swipe.

High_Seraph moves on.

----------

Dawnstar
10 Hekatrix Bloodbrides
- 2 Razorflails
- Haywire Grenades
- Syren w Agoniser

vs

Some Call Me... TIM
12 Grey Knight Henchmen
- 11 Death Cult Assassins
- Warrior w Powerfist

Now that transformers is out of the way, we have a ‘Kill Bill’ like battle, with beautiful but deadly ladies on both sides….well, and the 1 guy, but there’s always a Bosley. 

Round 1: The bloodbrides get +1 A from their combat drugs. Striking simultaneously, the bloodbrides altogether kill 9 assassins, and the assassins kill 8 brides. The lone powerfist does nothing, and the henchmen break.

VERY close, but Dawnstar moves on.

----------

jfvz
9 Genestealers
- Toxin Sacs
- Broodlord

vs

Aramoro
4 Bloodcrushers
- Icon
- Instrument
- Fury

Round 1: The genestealers attack and wound 2 crushers. The crushers than strike back, but roll badly and only kill 2 genestealers.

Round 2: The genestealers only manage to inflict 1 wound, and the crushers rally, killing 5 genestealers. The genestealers then panic and run.

Aramoro moves on.

----------

Drannith
3 Killa Kanz
- 3 Grot Riggers
- 3 Armour Plates

vs

Caxton
7 Warlocks
- Embolden
- Enhance

Round 1: The Warlocks cut down 1 kan, and destroy the dread combat weapons on the other 2. 

Round 2: The warlocks kill another kan, but lose 1 of their own number.

Round 3: The warlocks finish the last kan off.

Caxton moves on.

----------

Nvvyn
4 CSM Terminators
- Mark of Khorne
- 3 pairs of LC's
- Chainfist

vs

JelloSea
6 Purifiers
- 4 Falchions
- Daemonhammer
- Warding Staff

Round 1: The purifiers fail their psychic check, so don’t get +1 S. The falchions/staff and chaos LC strike at the same time, with 2 dying on each side. Neither side does anything with their CF/DH attack.

Round 2: Both sides continue to trade losses, with 1 purifier dying to lightning claws, and 1 termie dying to the falchions. The sole surviving terminator kills 1 purifier with his chain fist, and the hammer misses. The GK pass their break test, refusing to bow to the sole remaining terminator.

Round 3: The purifier with the warding staff uses it to cave the last termie’s head in.

JelloSea moves on.

----------

Karak The Unfaithful
5 Bloodcrushers

vs

Hurricane
7 Purifiers
- 4 Halberds
- 3 Hammers

ROUND 1: The purifiers use their +1 S power and strike. The halberds inflict 1 wound, and the daemons in turn wipe the purifiers out. 

Karak moves on. 

----------

Skreining
12 Grey Knight Henchmen
- 11 Death Cult Assassins
- Banisher w Eviscerator

vs

Killystar Gul Dakka
27 Slugga Boyz
- Nob w Power Klaw

Round 1: The assassins wade into battle, Sucker Punch style (did anyone else see that movie? No?) killing 7 Orks. The Orks fight back with the weight of numbers behind them, killing 6 assassins. The eviscerator does nothing. The Orks then lose 1 more to no retreat.

Round 2: The assassins kill 4 Orks, but the Orks roll really well and manage to finish off the henchmen.

Killystar Gul Dakka moves on.

----------

Due to a disqualification, Sausage moves on with a bye. 

----------

Cypher871
Trygon

vs

ckcrawford
26 Slugga Boyz
- Nob w Power Klaw and Bosspole

Round 1: The Trygon eats 4 boyz, and although the regular boyz only inflict 1 wound, all 3 of the powerklaw attacks wound, reducing the Trygon to 2 wounds.

Round 2: The Trygon continues his meal, devouring 3 more Orks, but the Ork boyz then manage to finish him off.

Ckcrawford moves on.


...

That's it for round 1! I'll try and get round 2 finished as soon as I can.


----------



## High_Seraph

Fuck yeah! The Dark Angels Ven Dread was a transformer Mike Tyson when he was young.


----------



## VicGin

Thanks for the fight and thanks for rolling Grax!!


----------



## SGMAlice

PUNY HUMIE!

XD Space Marine Jelly. NOM! NOM! NOM!

Good game Karnax 

SGMAlice


----------



## mynameisgrax

Round 2 Matchups

====================

MidnightSun
Daemon Prince (Daemons)
- Iron Hide
- Unholy Might
- Mark of Nurgle
- Noxious Touch
- Instrument of Chaos
- Aura of Decay

Vs

arumichic
Furioso Dreadnought
- Blood Claws
- Extra Armour

----------

Mossy Toes
Daemon Prince (CSM)
- Mark of Nurgle
- Warptime

Vs

Karak The Unfaithful
5 Bloodcrushers

---------

Cowlicker16
Defiler
- 2 extra CCW's

Vs

Stephen_Newman
Marshall
- TH/SS
- Artificer armour
- Adamantium Mantle
- Bionics
- Terminator Honours

----------

Samules
5 Nobz
- PK + BP
- PK + EA
- PK
- Banner
- Choppa

Vs

Sausage
10 Hekatrix Bloodbrides
- 2 Shardnet and Impaler
- Haywire Grenades
- Syren w Agoniser

----------

aboytervigon
2 Pentient Engines

Vs

wwwZugZugorc
4 Nobz
- Big Choppa + Cybork
- Power Klaw + Cybork + Banner
- Power Klaw + Cybork
- Painboy + Cybork


----------

the Autarch
14 Genestealers

Vs

JelloSea
6 Purifiers
- 4 Falchions
- Daemonhammer
- Warding Staff

----------

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
6 Fiends of Slaanesh
- Unholy Might

Vs

Rathios1337
11 Grey Knight Henchmen
- 7 Crusaders
- 2 Death Cult Assassins
- 2 Banishers w Eviscerators

------------

Flash
12 Henchmen
- 6 Death Cult Assassins
- 2 Banishers w Eviscerators
- 3 Crusaders
- 1 Warrior

Vs

VicGin
Furioso Dreadnought
- Librarian
- Might of Heroes
- Unleash Rage
- Extra Armour

----------

TRU3 CHAOS
2 Thunderwolf Calvary
- 2 Storm Shields

Vs

SGMAlice
Warboss
- Mega Armour
- Cybork Body
- Attack Squig

---------

Hero of Coffee
12 Grey Knight Henchmen
- 10 Death Cult Assassins
- Banisher w Eviscerator
- Warrior Acolyte w Meltabombs and Power Armour

Vs

marxalvia
26 Slugga Boyz
- Nob w Power Klaw and Bosspole

----------

Bleeze
Talos
- Extra CCW
- Ichor Injector

Vs

Killystar Gul Dakka
27 Slugga Boyz
- Nob w Power Klaw

----------

Zodd
Furioso Dreadnought
- Librarian
- Might of Heroes
- Sanguine Sword

Vs

Aramoro
4 Bloodcrushers
- Icon
- Instrument
- Fury

----------

SlamHammer
Daemon Prince (Daemons)
- Iron Hide
- Unholy Might
- Mark of Nurgle
- Noxious Touch
- Boon of Mutation

Vs

Caxton
7 Warlocks
- Embolden
- Enhance

---------

eyescrossed
6 Fiends of Slaanesh
- Unholy Might

Vs

ckcrawford
26 Slugga Boyz
- Nob w Power Klaw and Bosspole

---------

Andevard
Keeper of Secrets

Vs

Orochi
Archon
-Soul trap
-Huskblade
-Shadowfield
-Combat Drugs
-Ghostplate Armour
-Haywire grenades
-Djin Blade
-Agoniser

----------

High_Seraph
Dark Angels Dreadnought
- Extra Armour
- Venerable

Vs

Dawnstar
10 Hekatrix Bloodbrides
- 2 Razorflails
- Haywire Grenades
- Syren w Agoniser


----------



## jaysen

Wow, that was like a 3 hour game in like 5 mins of reading. Fun.


----------



## Aramoro

Bah caught a Dreadnought early oh well.


----------



## Zodd

mynameisgrax said:


> ---------
> 
> Zodd
> Furioso Dreadnought
> - Librarian
> - Might of Heroes
> - Sanguine Sword
> 
> Vs
> 
> Aramoro
> 4 Bloodcrushers
> - Icon
> - Instrument
> - Fury
> 
> ----------


It seems that the Dread's luck have to work overtime now :blackeye:


----------



## ItsPug

mynameisgrax said:


> ----------
> 
> arumichic
> Furioso Dreadnought
> - Blood Claws
> - Extra Armour
> 
> vs
> 
> ItsPug
> Librarian Dreadnought
> - Might of Heroes
> - Unleash Rage
> 
> Round 1: Nearly identical, the two dreads clash, but do nothing significant to each other the first round.
> 
> Round 2: The furioso immobilizes the librarian, who in turn does nothing.
> 
> Round 3: The librarian manages to immobilize the furioso, but the non-librarian wrecks the other.
> 
> Wow, that felt like a transformers fight ^_^. By a hair, arumichic moves on.
> 
> ----------


Erm, the dread with blood talons is strength 6, it can't even glance the libby dread as its AV13? And you realise the libby dread has a DCCW and probably (based on psychic tests) has 3-5 attacks with re-rolls to hit?


----------



## Cowlicker16

Hell yea I finally get to a round 2!! Good fightin' can't wait to see how this plays out


----------



## JelloSea

_the Autarch
14 Genestealers

Vs

JelloSea
6 Purifiers
- 4 Falchions
- Daemonhammer
- Warding Staff_
:shok::cray:

I thought I would point out that Purifyers can choose 1 of the following per turn... Force weapons, 1+ str, or cleansing flame. Though this doesn't change the result of my last game the other guy with Purifyers lost.

Not that it matters, even though he would have passed his test if it was used instead of the 1+ str Daemons are immune to ID


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

> Mossy Toes
> Daemon Prince (CSM)
> - Mark of Nurgle
> - Warptime
> 
> Vs
> 
> Karak The Unfaithful
> 5 Bloodcrushers


Bring on the carnage, BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD!


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH

mynameisgrax said:


> jesse
> Wolf Lord
> - TH/SS
> - Saga of the Bear
> 
> vs
> 
> AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
> 6 Fiends of Slaanesh
> - Unholy Might
> 
> Round 1: The fiends unleash hell upon the Wolf Lord, reducing him to a single wound. He fights back, but only manages to kill 1 fiend.
> 
> Round 2: The fiends barely miss a beat, and continue their onslaught, reducing the Lord to putty.
> 
> AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH moves on.


Now, I can't say for certain how things were rolled for, but I wouldn't say that the WL *only* killed 1 fiend. I think it's quite impressive seeing as he would need to hit, wound and go through the fiends save with 3 of his 4 attacks for that to happen.:shok:

After all, the fiends are EW and there is always an advantage to allocating 1 wound to the fiend with Unholy Might just so it takes 3 wounds to lower the fiends amount of attacks.

Again, I'm not sure about how superman that wolfdude was, just wanna make sure things were done right. Especially seeing as me and the other guy who took fiends have drawn some seriously hard matchups here in round two :wink:

Otherwise, good stuff grax, you really have completed these games in short order (which was exactly what everyone was longing for). Also, your battle commentaries always give me a good chuckle. +rep


----------



## mynameisgrax

It's a blood claw, not a blood talon. Blood claws strike with strength 10.

Also, the librarian dread would not have 3-5 attacks that re-roll to hit, because it can only use 1 power a turn. It's an extra d3 attacks or re-rolls to hit, not both. It seemed to make more sense to always add attacks in this type of battle.


----------



## ItsPug

There are no blood claws, only blood talons or blood fists. But ok.


----------



## mynameisgrax

ItsPug said:


> There are no blood claws, only blood talons or blood fists. But ok.


What the...oh you're right! Huh. Wonder which he meant. Oh well, hardly matters because...

Round 2 

====================

MidnightSun
Daemon Prince (Daemons)
- Iron Hide
- Unholy Might
- Mark of Nurgle
- Noxious Touch
- Instrument of Chaos
- Aura of Decay

Vs

arumichic
Furioso Dreadnought
- Blood Claws
- Extra Armour

Round 1: The Daemon Prince rolls really well, immobilizing the dread and ripping off an arm. The Dread in turn inflicts 1 wound.

Round 2: The Daemon Prince hits twice, and wrecks the Dread.

What exactly 'Blood Claws' are meant to be doesn't matter anymore, because MidnightSun is the one to move on.

----------

Mossy Toes
Daemon Prince (CSM)
- Mark of Nurgle
- Warptime

Vs

Karak The Unfaithful
5 Bloodcrushers

Round 1: The Prince uses warptime, but only manages to inflict 1 wound. The crushers in turn also inflict 1 wound.

Round 2: The Prince uses warptime and inflicts 2 wounds, killing one of the crushers. The crushers then strike back, but fail to wound. The crushers take no wounds from no retreat.

Round 3: The Prince uses warptime and inflicts 1 wound, finishing off a crusher. The crushers then strike back, but fail to wound, and take another wound from no retreat.

Round 4: The Prince uses warptime and kills a crusher, and the crushers finally roll well and inflict 2 wounds back.

Round 5: The Prince uses warptime and kills another crusher, leaving only one left. The last crusher fails to wound, and lose a wound from no retreat.

Round 6: The Prince finally finishes the last crusher off.

Ouch! The crushers couldn’t would to save their lives! Oh well, remember that your blood too is an acceptable sacrifice to Khorne. ^_^

Mossy Toes moves on.

---------

Cowlicker16
Defiler
- 2 extra CCW's

Vs

Stephen_Newman
Marshall
- TH/SS
- Artificer armour
- Adamantium Mantle
- Bionics
- Terminator Honours

Round 1: The Defiler tears its gigantic claw into the Marshall, inflicting 2 wounds, but his adamantium mantle keeps him alive. In turn the Marshall inflicts 1 glancing and 2 penetrating hits, but only manages to destroy a close combat weapon.

Round 2: The Defiler finishes the Marshall off.

Bad luck on the Marshall’s part. If one of the penetrating hits was a 5+, he would have won. Oh well, that’s the way the dice fell, and Cowlicker16 moves on.

----------

Samules
5 Nobz
- PK + BP
- PK + EA
- PK
- Banner
- Choppa

Vs

Sausage
10 Hekatrix Bloodbrides
- 2 Shardnet and Impaler
- Haywire Grenades
- Syren w Agoniser

Round 1: The Bloodbrides roll the +1 S power, and attack first with nightmarish speed and grace, annihilating all but 1 Ork, who in turn kills a bloodbride with his powerklaw, before failing his morale test and running.

Sausage moves on.

----------

aboytervigon
2 Penitent Engines

Vs

wwwZugZugorc
4 Nobz
- Big Choppa + Cybork
- Power Klaw + Cybork + Banner
- Power Klaw + Cybork
- Painboy + Cybork

Round 1: Nearly bursting with insane, zealous rage, the Penitent Engines roll 8 attacks, and kill 2 Orks. The Orks then swing back with everything they have, and manage to destroy one of the engines, which gives them the courage to pass their break test.

Round 2: Undoubtedly enraged by the sight of her fallen comrade, the engine rolls 6 attacks, and proceeds to pound the Orks into bits.

Aboytervigon moves on.

----------

the Autarch
14 Genestealers

Vs

JelloSea
6 Purifiers
- 4 Falchions
- Daemonhammer
- Warding Staff

Round 1: The purifiers use cleansing flame at the beginning of combat, killing 6 genestealers. The remaining genestealers then strike, but only manage to kill 2 GK. The purifiers then attack and kill 3 more genestealers, who then amazingly pass their break test.

Round 2: The purifiers use cleansing flame again, but this time only kill 1 genestealer. The remaining genestealers kill 1 purifier, and the GK kill 2 more genestealers, who again pass their break test.

Round 3: Cleansing flame again, this time killing both of the remaining genestealers. 

Well fought to the bitter end, but JelloSea is the one who moves on.

----------

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
6 Fiends of Slaanesh
- Unholy Might

Vs

Rathios1337
11 Grey Knight Henchmen
- 7 Crusaders
- 2 Death Cult Assassins
- 2 Banishers w Eviscerators

Round 1: The assassins beat the fiends to the punch, attacking first, and inflicting 2 wounds. The fiends then dive into battle, killing 2 crusaders and 1 assassin. The crusaders then strike, finishing off a wounded fiend, and then the Banishers strike last, inflicting another wound. The fiends take no wounds from no retreat.

Round 2: The surviving assassin attacks and finishes off a fiend. The fiends then strike and kill the remaining assassin and 1 banisher. The crusaders inflict a wound, but the banisher does nothing. 

Round 3: The fiends lash out and kill a crusader and the remaining banisher. The crusaders strike and finish off a fiend, and then pass their break test.

Round 4: The fiends kill all but a single crusader, who misses, but passes his morale check.

Round 5: It took a while, but the fiends finally finish the last crusader off.

Good fight! AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH moves on….and yes, I did the wound allocation right. ^_^

------------

Flash
12 Henchmen
- 6 Death Cult Assassins
- 2 Banishers w Eviscerators
- 3 Crusaders
- 1 Warrior

Vs

VicGin
Furioso Dreadnought
- Librarian
- Might of Heroes
- Unleash Rage
- Extra Armour

Round 1: The Dread uses the 'might' power and smooshes 1 assassin, and the eviscerators fail to do anything, but the henchmen hold on, regardless.

Round 2: The Dread again uses the might power and squishes an assassin, and this time the eviscerators get a glancing hit, but only get a staggered result.

Round 3: The Dread rolls really well and flattens 4 assassins, and the eviscerators gain just stagger it in turn. The Henchmen then run for it.

VicGin moves on.

----------

TRU3 CHAOS
2 Thunderwolf Calvary
- 2 Storm Shields

Vs

SGMAlice
Warboss
- Mega Armour
- Cybork Body
- Attack Squig

Round 1: The wolves attack and inflict 1 wound upon the well armored Ork, who strikes back and squashes one of the thunderwolves. The remaining Space Wolf hangs on.

Round 2: The remaining wolf fails to do anything, and the Warboss finishes him off. Then, with two giant wolf carcasses in his metal klaws, the Warboss has only one thing in mind: Barbeque.

SGMAlice moves on.

---------

Hero of Coffee
12 Grey Knight Henchmen
- 10 Death Cult Assassins
- Banisher w Eviscerator
- Warrior Acolyte w Meltabombs and Power Armour

Vs

marxalvia
26 Slugga Boyz
- Nob w Power Klaw and Bosspole

Round 1: The assassins fly into battle, killing 9 Orks right off the bat. The Orks then strike back, killing 6 assassins. The acolyte misses, but the banisher kills 1 more Ork, but the Nob manages to kill another assassin. 4 more Orks die from no retreat. 

Round 2: The assassins continue their killing spree, finishing off 6 more Orks. The Orks kill 1 assassin, and nothing else. The acolyte again misses, and the banisher again kills 1. Then the Ork nob fails to do anything, and the boyz panic and run.

Hero of Coffee moves on.

----------

Bleeze
Talos
- Extra CCW
- Ichor Injector

Vs

Killystar Gul Dakka
27 Slugga Boyz
- Nob w Power Klaw

Round 1: The talos kills 2 boyz, and the regular Orks can’t harm it. However, the nob inflicts 2 wounds with his powerklaw.

Round 2: The talos kills 3 boyz, and the Orks do nothing, losing 3 to no retreat. 

Round 3: The talos only kills 1, but the Orks do nothing, losing 1 to no retreat. 

Round 4: The talos rolls well and dissects 5 boyz, and the Ork nob inflicts 1 wound. The Orks then lose 4 to no retreat.

Round 5: The talos only kills 1, and the Ork powerklaw finishes him off.

That was a close one! Killystar Gul Dakka moves on.

----------

Zodd
Furioso Dreadnought
- Librarian
- Might of Heroes
- Sanguine Sword

Vs

Aramoro
4 Bloodcrushers
- Icon
- Instrument
- Fury

Since only one bloodcrusher can harm the dread, the fight drags on for over a dozen rounds, without the crushers ever inflicting any permanent damage, only getting staggered and stunned results. Eventually, the dread finishes them all off.

Zodd moves on.

----------

SlamHammer
Daemon Prince (Daemons)
- Iron Hide
- Unholy Might
- Mark of Nurgle
- Noxious Touch
- Boon of Mutation

Vs

Caxton
7 Warlocks
- Embolden
- Enhance

Round 1: The daemon prince surprisingly does nothing, reflecting off the eldar rune armor. The Eldar swing their witchblades at their accursed foe and inflict 2 wounds. The DP then loses another wound to no retreat.

Round 2: This time the daemon manages to bring down a warlock, and the Eldar do nothing in return, but pass their break test.

Round 3: Same as round 2.

Round 4: The prince rolls lucky and kills 3 warlocks, leaving 2 remaining. The Eldar once again do nothing to the prince, but pass their break test.

Round 5: The daemon prince finishes the last 2 warlocks off, taking no wounds himself.

Good lord did the daemon prince get lucky with his saves after the first round! SlamHammer moves on.

---------

eyescrossed
6 Fiends of Slaanesh
- Unholy Might

Vs

ckcrawford
26 Slugga Boyz
- Nob w Power Klaw and Bosspole

Round 1: The fiends pounce into the horde, slaying 7 Orks, but the greenskins then roll amazingly well, killing 3 fiends and wounding 2, and the daemons then take another wound from no retreat.

Round 2: The fiends kill 7 more boyz, before the Orks wound 1 fiend and finish off another. The Orks lose 4 more of their own to no retreat.

Round 3: The fiends kill 4 boyz, and the Orks finish a fiend off. Refusing to retreat from a single wounded daemon horse-thing, the greenskins manage to pass their break test. 

Round 4: The fiend reduces the Orks to only the single nob, who finishes the last fiend off.

Wow! Now that was epic! Ckcrawford moves on.

---------

Andevard
Keeper of Secrets

Vs

Orochi
Archon
-Soul trap
-Huskblade
-Shadowfield
-Combat Drugs
-Ghostplate Armour
-Haywire grenades
-Djin Blade
-Agoniser

Round 1: The Archon gets the +1 attack result from the combat drugs. The Keeper strikes first, but the shadowfield blocks everything. The Archon then attacks back at the greater daemon, inflicting 1 wound upon it. The Keeper then takes another wound from no retreat.

Round 2: Same as round 1, killing the Keeper.

I swear I'll be there when that shadowfield finally fails on you. Orochi moves on.

----------

High_Seraph
Dark Angels Dreadnought
- Extra Armour
- Venerable

Vs

Dawnstar
10 Hekatrix Bloodbrides
- 2 Razorflails
- Haywire Grenades
- Syren w Agoniser

The bloodbrides get the speed bonus power, which does nothing here. The battle goes on for many, many rounds (seriously, at least 40), until after losing 2 bloodbrides, the Dark Eldar finally pull the Dread down.

Dawnstar moves on.


----------



## Hero of Coffee

mynameisgrax said:


> Hero of Coffee
> 12 Grey Knight Henchmen
> - 10 Death Cult Assassins
> - Banisher w Eviscerator
> - Warrior Acolyte w Meltabombs and Power Armour
> 
> Vs
> 
> marxalvia
> 26 Slugga Boyz
> - Nob w Power Klaw and Bosspole
> 
> Round 1: The assassins fly into battle, killing 9 Orks right off the bat. The Orks then strike back, killing 6 assassins. The acolyte misses, but the banisher kills 1 more Ork, but the Nob manages to kill another assassin. 4 more Orks die from no retreat.
> 
> Round 2: The assassins continue their killing spree, finishing off 6 more Orks. The Orks kill 1 assassin, and nothing else. The acolyte again misses, and the banisher again kills 1. Then the Ork nob fails to do anything, and the boyz panic and run.
> 
> Hero of Coffee moves on.


That was a lot of Orks, I didn't I'd be able to cut through all that green. Well fought. I guess my guys had their coffee this morning. :wink:


----------



## Doelago

Cheese needs to start a thread for the next game at the pace your going.


----------



## Cowlicker16

Wow round 2 already over? And I won again?!?!?!?!? Awesome night tonight,just got off really long shift at work,this was awesome


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH

mynameisgrax said:


> AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
> 6 Fiends of Slaanesh
> - Unholy Might
> 
> Vs
> 
> Rathios1337
> 11 Grey Knight Henchmen
> - 7 Crusaders
> - 2 Death Cult Assassins
> - 2 Banishers w Eviscerators
> 
> Round 1: The assassins beat the fiends to the punch, attacking first, and inflicting 2 wounds. The fiends then dive into battle, killing 2 crusaders and 1 assassin. The crusaders then strike, finishing off a wounded fiend, and then the Banishers strike last, inflicting another wound. The fiends take no wounds from no retreat.
> 
> Round 2: The surviving assassin attacks and finishes off a fiend. The fiends then strike and kill the remaining assassin and 1 banisher. The crusaders inflict a wound, but the banisher does nothing.
> 
> Round 3: The fiends lash out and kill a crusader and the remaining banisher. The crusaders strike and finish off a fiend, and then pass their break test.
> 
> Round 4: The fiends kill all but a single crusader, who misses, but passes his morale check.
> 
> Round 5: It took a while, but the fiends finally finish the last crusader off.
> 
> Good fight! AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH moves on….and yes, I did the wound allocation right. ^_^
> I see. Guess that WL just went batshit crazy seeing himself surrounded by daemon horses with boobs.
> And holy crappe! Thought for sure I was going down there.
> 
> ------------
> 
> Andevard
> Keeper of Secrets
> 
> Vs
> 
> Orochi
> Archon
> -Soul trap
> -Huskblade
> -Shadowfield
> -Combat Drugs
> -Ghostplate Armour
> -Haywire grenades
> -Djin Blade
> -Agoniser
> 
> Round 1: The Archon gets the +1 attack result from the combat drugs. The Keeper strikes first, but the shadowfield blocks everything. The Archon then attacks back at the greater daemon, inflicting 1 wound upon it. The Keeper then takes another wound from no retreat.
> 
> Round 2: Same as round 1.
> 
> Round 3: The Keeper finally cuts through the shadowfield, and inflicts instant death.
> 
> Andevard moves on.
> 
> Hate to be a know-it-all (no wait, I don't) but a keeper only has 4 wounds. So either he had to make his No Retreat save the second round or the Archon actually wins.


10 characters.


----------



## Cowlicker16

No he's right, a Keeper of Secrets has 5 wounds,he was still alive. He doesn't have a 4 for any stats in his profile...or at least on his page at GW.com, I wanted to check my codex but it's at friends house. 

Ok going to shut up now looking at fantasy, sorry you're right(should have known) he only has 4 wounds


----------



## mynameisgrax

When I originally said that the Wolf Lord 'only killed one fiend' I was basically just trying to be poetic. He didn't have a chance of killing any more than one, and was lucky to do that much. It just didn't seem that triumphant, given the circumstances.

Damn it! You're right, the Keeper only has 4 wounds! For some reason I thought he had 5 (probably thinking of Fantasy).

In that case, the Archon won. I'll go change the post. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## arumichic

Yeah I had meant blood talons, sorry. So I thought I was screwed, but seems like I was screwed anyways.
P.S. I'm a she.


----------



## Dawnstar

mynameisgrax said:


> High_Seraph
> Dark Angels Dreadnought
> - Extra Armour
> - Venerable
> 
> Vs
> 
> Dawnstar
> 10 Hekatrix Bloodbrides
> - 2 Razorflails
> - Haywire Grenades
> - Syren w Agoniser
> 
> The bloodbrides get the speed bonus power, which does nothing here. The battle goes on for many, many rounds (seriously, at least 40), until after losing 2 bloodbrides, the Dark Eldar finally pull the Dread down.
> 
> Dawnstar moves on.


Sorry for all the rolling Grax :grin:

Well fought High_Seraph


----------



## Biellann

mynameisgrax said:


> Flash
> 12 Henchmen
> - 6 Death Cult Assassins
> - 2 Banishers w Eviscerators
> - 3 Crusaders
> - 1 Warrior
> 
> Vs
> 
> VicGin
> Furioso Dreadnought
> - Librarian
> - Might of Heroes
> - Unleash Rage
> - Extra Armour
> 
> Nothing in the henchman unit can hurt the Dread, so VicGin eventually wins.


Can't the Banishers harm the Dreadnought, as Eviscerators are 2S + 2D6?


----------



## Winterous

Biellann said:


> Can't the Banishers harm the Dreadnought, as Eviscerators are 2S + 2D6?


Yes, they end up S6+2D6, they can easily hurt it.


----------



## mynameisgrax

+2d6? I thought they were just powerfists. God damn it, I can't seem to get anything right this game. :-(

I'll roll up that game right now.

EDIT

Wound up not mattering. The henchmen put up a better fight, but the Dread still won in 3 rounds.

Here are the matches for round 3:

Hmm…whole lotta walkers and Daemon Princes out there. After randomly rolling up next round’s matches, I realized that only two matches out of the eight don’t involve either a monstrous creature or a walker. We’ll see if this next round thins out the numbers of either, or merely proves their dominance.

Round 3 Matchups 

==========================

MidnightSun
Daemon Prince (Daemons)
- Iron Hide
- Unholy Might
- Mark of Nurgle
- Noxious Touch
- Instrument of Chaos
- Aura of Decay

Vs

Mossy Toes
Daemon Prince (CSM)
- Mark of Nurgle
- Warptime

---------

Cowlicker16
Defiler
- 2 extra CCW's

Vs

Killystar Gul Dakka
27 Slugga Boyz
- Nob w Power Klaw

----------

Sausage
10 Hekatrix Bloodbrides
- 2 Shardnet and Impaler
- Haywire Grenades
- Syren w Agoniser

Vs

SlamHammer
Daemon Prince (Daemons)
- Iron Hide
- Unholy Might
- Mark of Nurgle
- Noxious Touch
- Boon of Mutation

---------

aboytervigon
2 Penitent Engines

Vs

JelloSea
6 Purifiers
- 4 Falchions
- Daemonhammer
- Warding Staff

----------

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
6 Fiends of Slaanesh
- Unholy Might

Vs

VicGin
Furioso Dreadnought
- Librarian
- Might of Heroes
- Unleash Rage
- Extra Armour

----------

SGMAlice
Warboss
- Mega Armour
- Cybork Body
- Attack Squig

Vs

Zodd
Furioso Dreadnought
- Librarian
- Might of Heroes
- Sanguine Sword

----------

Hero of Coffee
12 Grey Knight Henchmen
- 10 Death Cult Assassins
- Banisher w Eviscerator
- Warrior Acolyte w Meltabombs and Power Armour

Vs

Dawnstar
10 Hekatrix Bloodbrides
- 2 Razorflails
- Haywire Grenades
- Syren w Agoniser

----------

ckcrawford
26 Slugga Boyz
- Nob w Power Klaw and Bosspole

Vs

Orochi
Archon
-Soul trap
-Huskblade
-Shadowfield
-Combat Drugs
-Ghostplate Armour
-Haywire grenades
-Djin Blade
-Agoniser


----------



## aboytervigon

I fancy my chances Gl Jellosea.


----------



## Zodd

mynameisgrax said:


> ----------
> 
> Zodd
> Furioso Dreadnought
> - Librarian
> - Might of Heroes
> - Sanguine Sword
> 
> Vs
> 
> Aramoro
> 4 Bloodcrushers
> - Icon
> - Instrument
> - Fury
> 
> Since only one bloodcrusher can harm the dread, the fight drags on for over a dozen rounds, without the crushers ever inflicting any permanent damage, only getting staggered and stunned results. Eventually, the dread finishes them all off.
> 
> Zodd moves on.
> 
> ----------


This battle goes fast ! Thanks for the fight Aramoro.

And now looking forward to the Warboss of SGMAlice. Invul and klaw could prove troublesome


----------



## High_Seraph

High_Seraph
Dark Angels Dreadnought
- Extra Armour
- Venerable

Vs

Dawnstar
10 Hekatrix Bloodbrides
- 2 Razorflails
- Haywire Grenades
- Syren w Agoniser

The bloodbrides get the speed bonus power, which does nothing here. The battle goes on for many, many rounds (seriously, at least 40), until after losing 2 bloodbrides, the Dark Eldar finally pull the Dread down.

Dawnstar moves on.

Great fight Dawnstar. That is why the Dark Angels kick ass, 40 rounds of combat before being taken down.


----------



## Cowlicker16

Here's hoping I can get through a lot of Orks quickly enough to get that Power Klaw out of there


----------



## Spacedcadet

Round 1: YEOWCH! The dice go disastrously for the marines.

You roll like I do!!


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

> Mossy Toes
> Daemon Prince (CSM)
> - Mark of Nurgle
> - Warptime
> 
> Vs
> 
> Karak The Unfaithful
> 5 Bloodcrushers
> 
> Round 1: The Prince uses warptime, but only manages to inflict 1 wound. The crushers in turn also inflict 1 wound.
> 
> Round 2: The Prince uses warptime and inflicts 2 wounds, killing one of the crushers. The crushers then strike back, but fail to wound. The crushers take no wounds from no retreat.
> 
> Round 3: The Prince uses warptime and inflicts 1 wound, finishing off a crusher. The crushers then strike back, but fail to wound, and take another wound from no retreat.
> 
> Round 4: The Prince uses warptime and kills a crusher, and the crushers finally roll well and inflict 2 wounds back.
> 
> Round 5: The Prince uses warptime and kills another crusher, leaving only one left. The last crusher fails to wound, and lose a wound from no retreat.
> 
> Round 6: The Prince finally finishes the last crusher off.
> 
> Ouch! The crushers couldn’t would to save their lives! Oh well, remember that your blood too is an acceptable sacrifice to Khorne. ^_^
> 
> Mossy Toes moves on.


Oh come on! I'm always out in the first round.

*stomps back into the warp muttering curses and insults*


----------



## mynameisgrax

Round 3 

==========================

MidnightSun
Daemon Prince (Daemons)
- Iron Hide
- Unholy Might
- Mark of Nurgle
- Noxious Touch
- Instrument of Chaos
- Aura of Decay

Vs

Mossy Toes
Daemon Prince (CSM)
- Mark of Nurgle
- Warptime

PAPA LIKES ME BEST! *SMACK* HE LIKES ME BEST! *SMACK*

Round 1: The CSM prince uses warptime, and both daemons inflict 1 wound upon each other, in one giant, disgusting ‘slap fight’.

Round 2: The daemons clash again, but ultimately, noxious touch outperforms warptime, and the Chaos Daemon’s Prince inflicts 3 wounds, slaying his opponent, while the CSM one only inflicts 2. 

MidnightSun moves on.

---------

Cowlicker16
Defiler
- 2 extra CCW's

Vs

Killystar Gul Dakka
27 Slugga Boyz
- Nob w Power Klaw

Another really long battle. The defiler manages to catch and squash a few Orks every turn, who can only hurt him with their powerklaw. After about a dozen rounds, and a long battle of atrophy, the defiler, immobilized and with only a single klaw left, finally squishes the nob, winning the match.

Cowlicker16 moves on.

----------

Sausage
10 Hekatrix Bloodbrides
- 2 Shardnet and Impaler
- Haywire Grenades
- Syren w Agoniser

Vs

SlamHammer
Daemon Prince (Daemons)
- Iron Hide
- Unholy Might
- Mark of Nurgle
- Noxious Touch
- Boon of Mutation

Round 1: The bloodbrides get the ‘extra movement’ power from the drugs, doing nothing here. Regardless, they inflict 2 wounds immediately, and only lose one of their own in turn to the noxious prince’s attacks. The prince then loses a third wound to no retreat, surrounded by a prison of spinning blades in which he couldn’t escape.

Round 2: Landing blow after terrible blow, the Bloodbrides finish the Prince off, showing him what chaos truly was, and laughing all the way….

Sorry, got a bit carried away there. ^_^

Sausage moves on.

---------

aboytervigon
2 Penitent Engines

Vs

JelloSea
6 Purifiers
- 4 Falchions
- Daemonhammer
- Warding Staff

Round 1: This is interesting, because with their +1 S power, the regular purifiers can hurt the engines with their regular attacks. They use this power, and strike first (aside from the hammer), and manage to destroy one of the engines. This only seems to make the surviving engine angrier, who then kill 3 purifiers with falchions, and the purifier with the warding staff. The hammer then strikes, but merely stuns the engine.

Round 2: The purifiers again gain +1 S, and knocks off a DCCW. Unfortunately for him, his victory was short lived, as the engine then used its remaining weapon to bisect him down the middle. This left just the hammer, who missed with every attack.

Round 3: This time it was the engines turn to miss with every attack, giving the last remaining purifier the time he needed to rally, and beat the engine into oblivion.

Another great epic fight! JelloSea moves on.

----------

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
6 Fiends of Slaanesh
- Unholy Might

Vs

VicGin
Furioso Dreadnought
- Librarian
- Might of Heroes
- Unleash Rage
- Extra Armour

Round 1: The dread uses might, but the fiends strike first, and before the librarian can even begin his various prayers and proclamations, the fiends rend him to pieces.

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH moves on.

----------

SGMAlice
Warboss
- Mega Armour
- Cybork Body
- Attack Squig

Vs

Zodd
Furioso Dreadnought
- Librarian
- Might of Heroes
- Sanguine Sword

Round 1: The Librarian Dread looks to inflict instant death with his DCCW, and uses the might power for extra attacks. The dread only gets 1 hit, which results in 1 wound, and the cybork fails to stop it, inflicting instant death on the warboss.

Zodd moves on.

----------

Hero of Coffee
12 Grey Knight Henchmen
- 10 Death Cult Assassins
- Banisher w Eviscerator
- Warrior Acolyte w Meltabombs and Power Armour

Vs

Dawnstar
10 Hekatrix Bloodbrides
- 2 Razorflails
- Haywire Grenades
- Syren w Agoniser

Another Assassin vs Bloodbride battle! Gotta love it.

Round 1: The bloodbrides get the +1 attack power from their drugs. The assassins roll very well and kill 8 of the bloodbrides, while in turn the elite wyches only kill 6 (the agoniser hit nothing!). The warrior and banisher do nothing, and the brides pass their break test.

Round 2: The brides kill 1 more before the assassins finish them off.

Some unlucky rolls mean doom for the brides, and Hero of Coffee moves on.

----------

ckcrawford
26 Slugga Boyz
- Nob w Power Klaw and Bosspole

Vs

Orochi
Archon
-Soul trap
-Huskblade
-Shadowfield
-Combat Drugs
-Ghostplate Armour
-Haywire grenades
-Djin Blade
-Agoniser

Round 1: The archon rolls the pain token result for his drugs, giving him FNP. The archon hacks into the mass of green bodies, killing 5 with his blades. Regardless, the sheer number of swinging axes are too much for even an Archon to handle. The Orks roll 15 wounds, which results in 4 failed saves, and 2 failed FNP saves. The powerklaw misses, and the Orks then take 2 more casualties from no retreat.

Round 2: Unperturbed, the Archon kills 2 more Orks before the horde finally drags him down.

Ckcrawford moves on.


…

THE FINAL 8, in their respective matchups!

(for the first time I can remember, the top 8 includes no duplicated units ^_^):


ckcrawford
26 Slugga Boyz
- Nob w Power Klaw and Bosspole

Vs

Cowlicker16
Defiler
- 2 extra CCW's

----------

Hero of Coffee
12 Grey Knight Henchmen
- 10 Death Cult Assassins
- Banisher w Eviscerator
- Warrior Acolyte w Meltabombs and Power Armour

Vs

JelloSea
6 Purifiers
- 4 Falchions
- Daemonhammer
- Warding Staff

---------

Zodd
Furioso Dreadnought
- Librarian
- Might of Heroes
- Sanguine Sword

Vs

MidnightSun
Daemon Prince (Daemons)
- Iron Hide
- Unholy Might
- Mark of Nurgle
- Noxious Touch
- Instrument of Chaos
- Aura of Decay


----------

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
6 Fiends of Slaanesh
- Unholy Might

Vs

Sausage
10 Hekatrix Bloodbrides
- 2 Shardnet and Impaler
- Haywire Grenades
- Syren w Agoniser


----------



## Cowlicker16

ZOMG I have never made it to the final round this is so exciting!! Good Luck to you ckcrawford and may the dice gods favor me


----------



## aboytervigon

Wow purifiers must of been lucky to get 2 weapon destroyed and 2 immobile results.


----------



## mynameisgrax

aboytervigon said:


> Wow purifiers must of been lucky to get 2 weapon destroyed and 2 immobile results.


There was first an immobilized result, which destroyed one of the engines. Then there was a weapon destroyed result, which destroyed one of the DCCWs of the surviving engine. Lastly, there was a destroyed result from a penetrating hit caused by the daemonhammer.


----------



## VicGin

> ----------
> 
> AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
> 6 Fiends of Slaanesh
> - Unholy Might
> 
> Vs
> 
> VicGin
> Furioso Dreadnought
> - Librarian
> - Might of Heroes
> - Unleash Rage
> - Extra Armour
> 
> Round 1: The dread uses might, but the fiends strike first, and before the librarian can even begin his various prayers and proclamations, the fiends rend him to pieces.
> 
> AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH moves on.
> 
> ----------


Well fought AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH!


----------



## aboytervigon

You said the purifiers without the daemonhammer destroyed the engine and then the surviving engine struck back and killed 3 and then the daemonhammer stuns them.


----------



## Orochi

OH COME ON!

I can kill my way through a DP and a KoS but get mugged by a bunch of orks.

He was going so well!


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH

VicGin said:


> Well fought AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH!


You too VicGin. But really, it was just a crappy matchup for you. I bet you'd rather fight the orks or the henchmen if you could choose. :grin:


----------



## Hero of Coffee

The suspense is killing me! How's it gonna end?


----------



## mynameisgrax

ckcrawford
26 Slugga Boyz
- Nob w Power Klaw and Bosspole

Vs

Cowlicker16
Defiler
- 2 extra CCW's

Round 1: Yet another ‘1 powerklaw and a long line of boyz waiting to die’ battle. Makes you really wonder why the defiler isn’t aiming for the Ork with the klaw. 

Anyway, the battle goes on for quite a while, with the Defiler killing a few boyz every round, eventually getting immobilized, and when the Orks are down to 9 in number, it’s during a round they lost combat by 2, and they proceed to fail their break test twice in a row (they got a re-roll from the bosspole).

Cowlicker16 moves on to the final 4. 

----------

Hero of Coffee
12 Grey Knight Henchmen
- 10 Death Cult Assassins
- Banisher w Eviscerator
- Warrior Acolyte w Meltabombs and Power Armour

Vs

JelloSea
6 Purifiers
- 4 Falchions
- Daemonhammer
- Warding Staff

Round 1: The purifiers start the battle with cleansing flame, which kills 3 assassins. Looking for payback, the surviving assassins attack and kill every purifier besides the one with the staff. The purifier the warrior, survives the banisher’s attack, and passes his break test.

Round 2: Cleansing flame again, which kills 1 assassin, before the deadly ladies finally finish him off.

In the battle between Grey Knights and other Grey Knights….GREY KNIGHTS ALWAYS TRIUMPH!

Good battle, but the assassins prove to be too much for the purifiers, and Hero of Coffee moves on to the final 4.

---------

Zodd
Furioso Dreadnought
- Librarian
- Might of Heroes
- Sanguine Sword

Vs

MidnightSun
Daemon Prince (Daemons)
- Iron Hide
- Unholy Might
- Mark of Nurgle
- Noxious Touch
- Instrument of Chaos
- Aura of Decay

The “Last Dread” and ‘Nurgle’s Favorite’ are ready to bash heads….

Round 1: The Dread uses might to get extra attacks, and the Daemon Prince’s initial flurry of blows do nothing to the ancient veteran. The Librarian, in turn, tears into the festering prince, inflicting 2 wounds. The prince rallies, however, and takes no wounds from no retreat.

Round 2: The Dread successfully uses might again, and despite being Nurgle’s favorite, the Prince can’t seem to do anything, merely staggering the Dread once. Unimpressed, the ancient psyker plunges his fist into the beast’s gut, inflicting another wound. Again, the prince rallies without further injury.

Round 3: The Dread casts might once more, and the dreaded Prince is reduced to a wimper, as his blows again fail to penetrate the marine’s holy armor. In a flourish of blows, the Dread finishes off the wretched beast, pulling its head clean from its shoulders.

Gotta love these really epic fights. Zodd moves on to the final 4. 

----------

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
6 Fiends of Slaanesh
- Unholy Might

Vs

Sausage
10 Hekatrix Bloodbrides
- 2 Shardnet and Impaler
- Haywire Grenades
- Syren w Agoniser

Round 1: Don’t do drugs, kids….although the bloodbrides are using them well, again receiving the +1 attack result. They also get to strike first, being slightly more quick then Slaanesh’s favored beasts. The fiends proceed to roll TERRIBLY for invulnerable saves, making 0 out of 8! This leaves 3 fiends left, 2 of them wounded. The remaining fiends, enjoying a nice strength advantage, manage to kill 2 bloodbrides, but proceed to fail 2 no retreat saves, leaving 2 fiends, both wounded.

Round 2: Barely breaking a sweat, the brides finish the fiends off, and proceed to look for further prey.

Wow! Just….wow! I’ve never seen Fiends smacked around like that (of course, disastrous rolling for their saves played a large part).

Sausage moves on to the final 4.

------

Here’s the FINAL 4, complete with next matchup:


Cowlicker16
Defiler
- 2 extra CCW's

Vs

Zodd
Furioso Dreadnought
- Librarian
- Might of Heroes
- Sanguine Sword


-----


Hero of Coffee
12 Grey Knight Henchmen
- 10 Death Cult Assassins
- Banisher w Eviscerator
- Warrior Acolyte w Meltabombs and Power Armour

Vs

Sausage
10 Hekatrix Bloodbrides
- 2 Shardnet and Impaler
- Haywire Grenades
- Syren w Agoniser


----------



## Zodd

mynameisgrax said:


> ---------
> Zodd
> Furioso Dreadnought
> - Librarian
> - Might of Heroes
> - Sanguine Sword
> 
> Vs
> 
> MidnightSun
> Daemon Prince (Daemons)
> - Iron Hide
> - Unholy Might
> - Mark of Nurgle
> - Noxious Touch
> - Instrument of Chaos
> - Aura of Decay
> 
> The “Last Dread” and ‘Nurgle’s Favorite’ are ready to bash heads….
> 
> Round 1: The Dread uses might to get extra attacks, and the Daemon Prince’s initial flurry of blows do nothing to the ancient veteran. The Librarian, in turn, tears into the festering prince, inflicting 2 wounds. The prince rallies, however, and takes no wounds from no retreat.
> 
> Round 2: The Dread successfully uses might again, and despite being Nurgle’s favorite, the Prince can’t seem to do anything, merely staggering the Dread once. Unimpressed, the ancient psyker plunges his fist into the beast’s gut, inflicting another wound. Again, the prince rallies without further injury.
> 
> Round 3: The Dread casts might once more, and the dreaded Prince is reduced to a wimper, as his blows again fail to penetrate the marine’s holy armor. In a flourish of blows, the Dread finishes off the wretched beast, pulling its head clean from its shoulders.
> 
> Gotta love these really epic fights. Zodd moves on to the final 4.
> 
> ----------


I must admit that i was a little nervous, those MC can be quite nasty.
Thanks for the battle MidnightSun.



mynameisgrax said:


> ------
> Cowlicker16
> Defiler
> - 2 extra CCW's
> 
> Vs
> 
> Zodd
> Furioso Dreadnought
> - Librarian
> - Might of Heroes
> - Sanguine Sword
> 
> -----


And a defiler with 5 attacks ? Let's see if Sanguinius protect :wink:


----------



## Cowlicker16

And so now it's the Ruinous Powers Crab Walker vs Emperor's immortal Angel of Death in the Semi's, good luck to you Zodd looking foward to a good fight


----------



## Boc

Hmm clearly next time I should just bring the Emperor of Mankind, special rules: Win. Auto kills anything but horus.


----------



## Evil beaver2

Boc said:


> Hmm clearly next time I should just bring the Emperor of Mankind, special rules: Win. Auto kills anything but horus.


That leaves one logical choice for me to take...


----------



## JelloSea

I kept winning in battles I thought I was going to lose and when I finally thought I was going to win I got by booty handed to me lol.


----------



## mynameisgrax

Cowlicker16
Defiler
- 2 extra CCW's

Vs

Zodd
Furioso Dreadnought
- Librarian
- Might of Heroes
- Sanguine Sword

Someone tell Michael Bay to start recording this….

Round 1: Optimus…I mean, the Furioso Dread, actually FAILS to use his might power. Bad luck. He still gets to attack first though, and both attacks hit, penetrate, and immobilize, resulting in a DCCW being ripped off. The defiler then swings, but merely stuns the Dread.

Round 2: This time the Dread gets the bonus attacks from might, and it’s that extra third punch that goes through the Defiler’s head, causing its entire upper half to explode in one of those fancy special effect explosions. You know, the ones with the halo erupting through it? Cut! Print it! ^_^

Zodd moves on to the finals.

-----


Hero of Coffee
12 Grey Knight Henchmen
- 10 Death Cult Assassins
- Banisher w Eviscerator
- Warrior Acolyte w Meltabombs and Power Armour

Vs

Sausage
10 Hekatrix Bloodbrides
- 2 Shardnet and Impaler
- Haywire Grenades
- Syren w Agoniser

Man, this same femme fatale fight seems to come up a lot. Let’s see how it goes this time…

Round 1: The bloodbrides get the 're-roll to wound' power from their combat drugs, and strike at the same time as the assassins. The blows are struck and on one side, 4 assassins and 1 warrior fall, and on the other, 5 brides are eliminated. So far, the losses are even….

Round 2: The Bloodbrides rally! The Agonizer alone kills 3 assassins, but the rest only manage to kill 1 assassin and the banisher. The assassins in turn slay 3 brides, leaving only 2 standing. The 2 remaining assassins stand firm, and face down the 2 remaining bloodbrides.

Round 3: There is a flurry of movement, as the two sides pass each other gracefully, almost as if part of a violent dance….and at the end of the wretched ballet, all the participants fall to the ground, lifeless.


EVERYBODY’S DEAD! BAD END!

Rematch!


ROUND 1: I like to think that a second group of henchmen and bloodbrides simultaneously stumbled onto the carnage of the first fight, and just proceeded to continue the frenzy. This time the Bloodbrides roll the +1 A power, and kill 4 assassins the first round. The DCA roll a lot better than the first time, however, and the bloodbrides roll worse on their dodge saves, resulting in 8 brides dying. The banisher kills an additional one as well, leaving only the leader, who runs for it.

Well that was a lot less climactic than the first battle. Oh well. Hero of Coffee moves on to the finals.


----------



## Cowlicker16

Ah too bad I was geting so excited from getting this close but hey top 4 is all good, good job Zodd


----------



## Ratvan

mynameisgrax said:


> EVERYBODY’S DEAD! BAD END!


Thats the sort of combat you need in a semi final:laugh:


----------



## Hero of Coffee

mynameisgrax said:


> Man, this same femme fatale fight seems to come up a lot. Let’s see how it goes this time…
> 
> Round 1: The bloodbrides get the 're-roll to wound' power from their combat drugs, and strike at the same time as the assassins. The blows are struck and on one side, 4 assassins and 1 warrior fall, and on the other, 5 brides are eliminated. So far, the losses are even….
> 
> Round 2: The Bloodbrides rally! The Agonizer alone kills 3 assassins, but the rest only manage to kill 1 assassin and the banisher. The assassins in turn slay 3 brides, leaving only 2 standing. The 2 remaining assassins stand firm, and face down the 2 remaining bloodbrides.
> 
> Round 3: There is a flurry of movement, as the two sides pass each other gracefully, almost as if part of a violent dance….and at the end of the wretched ballet, all the participants fall to the ground, lifeless.
> 
> 
> EVERYBODY’S DEAD! BAD END!
> 
> Rematch!


Epic! Seriously, I feel like the Bloodbrides are the Death Cult Assassins evil twin sisters.


----------



## Zodd

That were some epic fights . And some epic story-telling from 'Grax k:

Cowlicker16, thanks for the fight.


----------



## mynameisgrax

3rd Place Match:

Sausage
10 Hekatrix Bloodbrides
- 2 Shardnet and Impaler
- Haywire Grenades
- Syren w Agoniser

Vs

Cowlicker16
Defiler
- 2 extra CCW's

ROUND 1: The brides get FNP from their drugs, which does nothing here (then again, I don’t think any result would have helped in this situation). The brides then strike first with their grenades, unluckily missing with them all. The Defiler is equally as unlucky, however, and misses with all its attacks.

Round 2: One haywire grenade hits, gets a penetrating hit, and immobilizes the Defiler. In a desperate frenzy, the Defiler squashes 2 bloodbrides, who pass their break test, too eager for the kill to run.

Round 3: The bloodbrides let the haywire grenades fly, and both disable an arm, and stun the defiler. Left with practically no attacks, the defiler does nothing.

Round 4: The bloodbrides use their grenades to pummel the Defiler to pieces.

The Defiler takes 4th place, and the Bloodbrides take 3rd. Well fought!

…

Zodd
Furioso Dreadnought
- Librarian
- Might of Heroes
- Sanguine Sword

Vs

Hero of Coffee
12 Grey Knight Henchmen
- 10 Death Cult Assassins
- Banisher w Eviscerator
- Warrior Acolyte w Meltabombs and Power Armour

The final match begins…

Round 1: Unfortunately for the Henchmen, only the Banisher and Warrior Acolyte can hurt the dread, who casts might upon itself. The Dread only manages to kill 1 assassin the first round, and the Banisher, who obviously has no lack of courage, rushes forward with his eviscerator, and saws off one of the Dread’s arms, as the Warrior throws his meltabomb too far.

Round 2: The Dread again casts might, and kills 2 more assassins, who throw themselves in the way of the Banisher and Warrior, to protect them. Regardless, the banisher and warrior both fail to do anything, besides steel themselves, and pass their break test.

Round 3: Nothing happens.

Round 4: Once more filled with might from his psychic powers, the Dread strikes and kills an assassin, as the Banisher swings his weapon, and staggers his foe.

Round 5: In a charge fueled by psychic energy, the Dread slays 2 assassins in quick succession. The henchmen capitalize on the moment, however, and use the eviscerator to immobilize the Dread. The henchmen hold on, and continue their onslaught.

Rounds 6-8: Over the next 3 rounds, the Dread Librarian continues to successfully roll might, and kill an average of 1 assassin a round, and all the henchmen attacks keep proving ineffective, either missing outright (even with the improved chance to hit, since the dread’s immobilized), not rolling high enough to do any damage, or merely getting ‘staggered’ damage results.

Round 9: The Dread successfully summons might once more, fueling himself with psychic energy until he’s nearly to the point of bursting. With one fell swipe of his massive mechanical arm, he flattens all 3 of the remaining henchmen, until they are merely splatters of red upon the ruined landscape….

What a fight! Hero of Coffee takes a VERY close 2nd, and….


ZODD, WITH HIS FURIOSO LIBRARIAN DREADNOUGHT, IS OUR WINNER!!!

(No matter what he says, you are not required to kneel before him.)


----------



## Zodd

What a fight ! 

Thanks to Hero of Coffee for the fight and thanks to Grax for rolling all those dices.

Ave Sanguinius.


----------



## Hero of Coffee

Absolute congratulations, sir. You're one tough son of a dreadnought.


----------



## Karnax

Wow. The last time I checked this thread there was 28 pages, and now the game has ended. Congrats to you Zodd.


----------



## njfed

Grats to Zodd! Thanks Grax for getting this game finished. Hope KoC is doing better.


----------



## Dawnstar

Thanks for the massive effort in finishing this Grax 

Congrats to Zodd for the win :grin:


----------



## VicGin

Congrats to Zodd!!

Those was some epic fights, loved the commentary


----------



## revilo44

What ever to KoC as I can not see another one of these


----------

